# CONNECT PREMIUM (X9) - EUROPE 2012 update



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

I see Navteq have this update for the GTR Sat Nav, has anyone tried it out yet ?

Talking to Nissan customer support, they say the update doesn't have to be done by the dealer, but can be done by the owner.

Interested to see what people think, I know the previous update had issues, so I assuming this one fixes them, and provides a reliable update, but I could be wrong !


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Supra_Sanj said:


> I see Navteq have this update for the GTR Sat Nav, has anyone tried it out yet ?
> 
> Talking to Nissan customer support, they say the update doesn't have to be done by the dealer, but can be done by the owner.
> 
> Interested to see what people think, I know the previous update had issues, so I assuming this one fixes them, and provides a reliable update, but I could be wrong !


If you get it and it works I think many people, including me, will be keen to assist you with the purchase:chuckle:

Any idea of cost?

Does this remove the speed camera warnings in France by the way? Step backwards if so I think.

Keep us posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

I am waiting on Navteq to confirm how the update is installed, will let you know how things go, still deciding on what to do.

The price I have seen is €399, a bit high, especially if it doesn't work !


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Satan said:


> Any idea of cost?


A snip at £339.00 inc. VAT + £9.00 shipping.
Interesting that our Infinity cousins only have to pay $249.00 for the same content:
Nissan Connect premium (Infiniti X9.0) DVD pack EUROPE 2012
Navteq packnr: T1000-19883

The above is a Nissan price, but it's supplied by NAVTEQ ... so Nissan will no doubt claim price fixing is not their responsibility.



Satan said:


> Does this remove the speed camera warnings in France by the way? Step backwards if so I think.
> 
> Keep us posted.:thumbsup:


Speed Camera Alerts covering 19 countries in Europe: Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Netherlands and United Kingdom

No French speed cameras is due to statute.



Supra_Sanj said:


> I am waiting on Navteq to confirm how the update is installed, will let you know how things go, still deciding on what to do.
> 
> The price I have seen is ***8364;399, a bit high, especially if it doesn't work !


The first DVD contains the updater software. Once installed the the system reboots and you feed it the four map DVD's in sequence.

Protegimus


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, have you done the update then ?


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Hopefully this weekend depending on time, will let you know how it goes.

Protegimus


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Protegimus said:


> Hopefully this weekend depending on time, will let you know how it goes.
> 
> Protegimus


Interested to see how it goes and if you notice the difference. Did you get the Nissan disk set?


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Any ideas how we can get notifications for France........iPhone maybe?


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Amazing that the French pass a law against knowing where speed cameras are located given that they are simply POIs on a sat nav system.

Do they really expect to pull every driver over with a sat nav system and expect them to show them that the speed camera POIs are removed for France ?

I used to work for a French company, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised ***128516;


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Update completed no issues.
Software is Nissan, but compatible with a number of models and Infiniti.
I followed the instructions to the letter, including leaving the engine running during the complete update process (more of which below). I expect that is to stop the battery going flat, but didn't want to tempt fate by just hooking it up to the CTEK.

The update is in two separate parts - first the system software upgrade, prior to which you have to disable Bluetooth.
This results in software version: X1E82001 (I have a '59 plate 2010 model GT-R)
It takes about 8 minutes to complete and in itself has three phases:
Rewriting boot data.
Rewriting program data.
Rewriting language data.
of which the program data update takes the longest; completion bar passes 75%, drops back a bit then appears to take an age to reach 100% ...
Once completed it prompts you to eject the DVD then does a reboot.
The system is fully functional again at this point using the old map data. At this stage you re-enable Bluetooth and can check the system out.

The second part of the update is the map data itself. Four DVD's fed in sequence:
Map update DVD 1 load time: 111 minutes
Map update DVD 2 - load time: 85 minutes
Map update DVD 3 - load time: 38 minutes
Map Update DVD 4 - load time: 3 minutes
load times read from my screen are time remaining and are accurate, so it's quite time consuming and due to the engine running you need to consider where you're going to do it and petrol if you are running a beast!

I haven't yet checked everything, but useful stuff like Shell garages are now correct (locally) and a number of roads that didn't exist are now correctly portrayed.
I'll update if there are any snags.

For France, iPhone or similar has got to be the best bet.

Hope that's useful for others considering the update,

Protegimus


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Great write up ! :clap:

It's good to know it all works, and you don't need the dealer to be involved, the last update seem to involve the dealer going on line for a code to install it.

Thanks,

Sanjay


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Don't think I would want to leave the car ticking over for 4 hours.


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder if you can do it without the engine running....

Does anyone know if the ignition, set to ACC, stays in that mode with power to the sat nav/radio etc, without timing out or switching off ?

If so, it would be posible to work out how much current is drawn from the battery in that mode, and make sure with a parallel battery, if needed, it keeps things powered for the duration.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Protegimus said:


> Update completed no issues.
> Software is Nissan, but compatible with a number of models and Infiniti.
> I followed the instructions to the letter, including leaving the engine running during the complete update process (more of which below). I expect that is to stop the battery going flat, but didn't want to tempt fate by just hooking it up to the CTEK.
> 
> ...


Want to sell the discs?

Dave


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

To clarify, the loading time is overall time remaining not cumulative; so about 2 hours total.



paul__k said:


> Don't think I would want to leave the car ticking over for 4 hours.


Also, none of the previous destinations are deleted which is useful when you travel to the same destination infrequently.

Protegimus


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Done the software update, now need to plan the map update :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

It's on fleabay for 50 quid:- Item 300872041316


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Protegimus said:


> A snip at £339.00 inc. VAT + £9.00 shipping.
> Interesting that our Infinity cousins only have to pay $249.00 for the same content:
> Nissan Connect premium (Infiniti X9.0) DVD pack EUROPE 2012
> Navteq packnr: T1000-19883
> ...


Does Germany have a law against using speed camera alerts, the same as France?

Noticed there are no warnings for Germany either.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Alexinphuket said:


> It's on fleabay for 50 quid:- Item 300872041316


Or genuine article direct from Nissan on Ebay for £207.50 
Nissan Genuine GPS/Sat Nav Map Update Connect Premium DVD-ROM X9.0 KE28899E9X11 | eBay

In for optimisation Monday, will see what the dealer says?

Dave


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

That link is for the old 2011 version KE28899E9X11, current version is KE28899E9X12 - Europe 2012 



s2gtr said:


> Or genuine article direct from Nissan on Ebay for £207.50
> Nissan Genuine GPS/Sat Nav Map Update Connect Premium DVD-ROM X9.0 KE28899E9X11 | eBay
> 
> In for optimisation Monday, will see what the dealer says?
> ...


Protegimus


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Just blast through the German cameras.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Just blast through the German cameras.


What???

Are you saying that those efficient Germans don't follow it up or is that just a quip without substance?


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Alexinphuket said:


> It's on fleabay for 50 quid:- Item 300872041316


Those ones sold out pretty quick after that link went up - anyone on here buy them? For that money they're presumably pirated copies, though if they work fine I could probably swallow my morals for £200...

There are some more of them available here: Item 261182778305

H'mmm.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

£45 seems good - anyone bought these (copied disks I assume!)


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a set of disks, may not be the exact same, are fully printed with Nissan logos etc, first software update disk worked no problem, checked the other disk checksums and they match those published on a GPS forum for map discs 1-4.

When I get the time I will update the maps, and any one who wants them may borrow them.

They came from another Nissan owner (non GTR), who had sold his car before applying the update.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Must say I am quite tempted by this.

The 'system software update' section of the update - I assume that is just a firmware update and does not add anything to the software or change the look at all?


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

The system software update adds a HDD navigation splash screen at Nav system start (can't say I've noticed it before anyway).

I tested the audible speed camera alerts today and they work fine - this was apparently one of the major issues with the 2011 update.
As noted previously in the thread, speed camera alerts for France and Germany are removed.

No need to take risks with potentially dodgy fleabay versions chaps :thumbsup:

Regards,
Protegimus


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Protegimus said:


> No need to take risks with potentially dodgy fleabay versions chaps



That sounds like a man with a plan........:nervous:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

2 hours, that's bad enough but less than time it takes to wash car. Would be nice to have up to date shell garages, bloody annoying to arrive at BP garage.


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

ROG350Z said:


> £45 seems good - anyone bought these (copied disks I assume!)



Cough cough................... may have 

Back in a couple of weeks to update, will let u know what happens. Nod nod wink wink.


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Google is your friend if you want to find other sources than ebay for this - couldn't possibly condone using torrent though.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Guys, as a legal professional in the field of intellectual property I cannot condone your flagrant incitement of theft of copyright. It is unjust and immoral.

With that out of the way, I say we form an orderly queue via email and leave it to the last person in the chain to send them back to the owner.

Where do I sign? Can I be next?


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Guys, as a legal professional in the field of intellectual property I cannot condone your flagrant incitement of theft of copyright. It is unjust and immoral.
> 
> With that out of the way, I say we form an orderly queue via email and leave it to the last person in the chain to send them back to the owner.
> 
> Where do I sign? Can I be next?


I'll go after you please Adam :thumbsup:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Then me please ; )


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Me after you then please


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

And then me please


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

And me, and my wife!


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Anything gps related for any system google gpsunderground


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

What the hell, me next please.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Was just an idea. I don't own the software so am not in a position to approve a distribution chain!


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sure we can do a group buy and pay for a disc each if we need to


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmmm... Ok


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Like the idea of this but i have no Sat Nav lol. It seems crazy that i cant load a disc on to add Sat Nav to the system. Not that i really need Nav though. Barmy why they didn't all have Nav from the start.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

So where do I sign up to borrow a "back up" copy?
I'm sure whoever has the discs, at a reasonable £10 "borrowers fee" will soon reimburse you the full purchase price


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Originals cost £339.00 + 9.00 delivery; there's about ten people on here say they are looking to do the update ...

Anyway, so far it has continued to work flawlessly since completing the update and I've a nice 120 mile cross country trip tomorrow to use it in an area where I have no local knowledge - finally coming round to this sat nav gimmick after years of using route cards!
The POI locator works for Shell garages and usefully the one down the road from Millbrook is now listed for CAT days.

Protegimus


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I have ordered my ebay copy - arrives in a week so hold hard folks ;-)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Guys, as a legal professional in the field of intellectual property I cannot condone your flagrant incitement of theft of copyright. It is unjust and immoral.
> 
> With that out of the way, I say we form an orderly queue via email and leave it to the last person in the chain to send them back to the owner.
> 
> Where do I sign? Can I be next?


You have first dibs on mine when it arrives sir as promised ;-)


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

If my map update works on the weekend, software application update was already successful, Satan is the first recipient and then any else is more than welcome to borrow them, just postage, nothing else.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Can you add me to the list please to borrow them.

Thanks


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Can I be added to one of the lists please?

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Me too please:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Any way we can get an organised list together so no one is missed out?


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending them over the little pond isn't really an option, so getting them digitally right now  ...

Ben

PS Subscribed to this thread for further info ...


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

If anyone runs in to any problems with fleabay variety let me know, as mine were originals.

Protegimus


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Protegimus said:


> If anyone runs in to any problems with fleabay variety let me know, as mine were originals.
> 
> Protegimus


Is it possible to borrow them please?:thumbsup:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

...or possibly create 'backup copies' of the originals.  For a nominal fee of course.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

New Reg said:


> ...or possibly create 'backup copies' of the originals.  For a nominal fee of course.


We were all thinking it
:thumbsup:


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Completed the update using my disks and......all done and working without a drop of petrol used :smokin:

Will do a write up of how I did it very shortly, total time slightly over 2 hours.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

How hard is this:
1.	Satan
2.	Adamantium
3.	Glennyboy
4.	Saucyboy
5.	Karls
6.	Sammyh
7.	Joust
8.	Alex_123_fra
9.	GTR_gilo
10.	S2gtr
11.	Stevie76
12.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Well done that man!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

1.	Satan
2.	Adamantium
3.	Glennyboy
4.	Saucyboy
5.	Karls
6.	Sammyh
7.	Joust
8.	Alex_123_fra
9.	GTR_gilo
10.	S2gtr
11.	Stevie76
12. New Reg


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

1.	Satan
2.	Adamantium
3.	Glennyboy
4.	Saucyboy
5.	Karls
6.	Sammyh
7.	Joust
8.	Alex_123_fra
9.	GTR_gilo
10.	S2gtr
11.	Stevie76
12. New Reg
13. R35 Boxer


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

*Update without running the engine*



Supra_Sanj said:


> Completed the update using my disks and......all done and working without a drop of petrol used :smokin:
> 
> Will do a write up of how I did it very shortly, total time slightly over 2 hours.


Background

One of my questions I had when I started this was: 
Does the car switch off power when in ACC mode, after a period of time ?

The answer after reading the manual was YES.
The timer is set to one hour, and it needs a defined set of conditions, doors closed, ignition in ACC, shift lever in PARK.

So did a quick test, and set the shift lever in N, switched to ACC, and left the car for over an hour. The keys of course need to be in the car.

The result was the MFD was still powered and functional.

Next check, how much current is drawn from the battery while ACC is on ?
I had a current clamp did a little calibration and it measured as just under 1 amp.

Preparation

Note: the software application update is a quick 8-10 minutes, so I had already done it a couple of days earlier.

The first thing I did was to use my Cetek charger and gave my battery a good healthy charge for 12 hours, the longer the better of course. 
For your reference, my battery is 3 years 3 months old, original, and most probably not in the greatest of condition, given the low mileage on the car.

I left the charger (Cetek - can't vouch for any other type) on the car as I proceeded with the update just as a precaution. Given the battery is 45 Ah, supplying saying 1-2 amps over two hours, should be no issue.

Map Update

1. Placed my spare key in the car, made sure the car was in a secure place e.g. garage/drive blocked by a car etc..

2. Pressed stop/start button to ACC

3. I switched to "off" the interior light and dimmed the MFD to its minimum making sure it was still readable. 

4. Using the override placed the gear shift in "N", made sure everything else was off e.g. Radio etc..

5. Placed disc 1 in the slot, and splash screen with "DVD Update" button appeared and I selected it to get things going.

Just a rough idea of times to load each disc:

Disc 1 - 50 Minutes
Disc 2 - 35 Minutes
Disc 3 - 38 Minutes
Disc 4 - 5 minutes

Total time just over 2 hours.
On completion of Disc 4, the system will reboot, when the disc is removed.

6. Update completed 

I did check the voltage at the end of this process, I started at 12.3V and ended up at 11.85V.

Started the car, no issues, maps, POI's all look good, and you should see the versions seen in the picture.

*****Please note the instructions say run the engine, you follow my method above at your own risk, I would suggest you prove to your self the power stays on for over an hour before proceeding *****


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Good write up. Thanks


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Top work Sanj, I thought there had to be a work around.:thumbsup:

My other idea was to just go for a 2 hour ride but car is still SORN'd so glad you figured this work around out.:bowdown1:


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Unless anyone has any other suggestions, can I suggest the following. 
You pm the person above you in the list with your name and address to send it to when they have finished with the discs. We also mark off the list who has done the update and sent it on so we know exactly where the discs are. I also suggest recorded or signed for delivery. 
Any other thoughts?


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

GTR gilo said:


> Unless anyone has any other suggestions, can I suggest the following.
> You pm the person above you in the list with your name and address to send it to when they have finished with the discs. We also mark off the list who has done the update and sent it on so we know exactly where the discs are. I also suggest recorded or signed for delivery.
> Any other thoughts?


Good idea. Has the disc pass-around started?


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

I will get this going with Satan, then everyone can take it from there....


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Great i would like to be on this list please


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

1.	Satan
2.	Adamantium
3.	Glennyboy
4.	Saucyboy
5.	Karls
6.	Sammyh
7.	Joust
8.	Alex_123_fra
9.	GTR_gilo
10.	S2gtr
11.	Stevie76
12. New Reg
13. R35 Boxer
14. Gavinsan

Adamantium

PM me your address and I will let you know the cost of a signed for delivery.

Can do paypal or bank transfer.

Ok?

Satan


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

15. Johnny G


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

16 cerealuk please


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

1.	Satan
2.	Adamantium
3.	Glennyboy
4.	Saucyboy
5.	Karls
6.	Sammyh
7.	Joust
8.	Alex_123_fra
9.	GTR_gilo
10.	S2gtr
11.	Stevie76
12. New Reg
13. R35 Boxer
14. Gavinsan
15. Jonny G
16. Cerealuk


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

17. Mitre3


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

1.	Satan
2.	Adamantium
3.	Glennyboy
4.	Saucyboy
5.	Karls
6.	Sammyh
7.	Joust
8.	Alex_123_fra
9.	GTR_gilo
10.	S2gtr
11.	Stevie76
12. New Reg
13. R35 Boxer
14. Gavinsan
15. Jonny G
16. Cerealuk
17.Mitre3
18. Hellski


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

1.	Satan
2.	Adamantium (address sent to satan)
3.	Glennyboy
4.	Saucyboy
5.	Karls
6.	Sammyh
7.	Joust
8.	Alex_123_fra
9.	GTR_gilo
10.	S2gtr
11.	Stevie76
12. New Reg
13. R35 Boxer
14. Gavinsan
15. Jonny G
16. Cerealuk
17.Mitre3
18. Hellski


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Gents

I have purchased the blank discs and packed and despatched them to Sanjay this afternoon by 1st Class signed for delivery.

God willing these will be with Sanjay tomorrow.

As soon as I have received them back, I will forward on to Adamantium, PM received, and will delete myself from the list.

This way we will know whoever is at the top of the list is waiting/in receipt of the discs.

Cost of postage today was £2.15.(1st Class signed for)

I have put the discs in a small "Jiffy bag" that can be reused if opened carefully, and is classed as a large letter.

I am sure we would all like to thank Sanj for his help on this.

Regards Satan


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm happy to create a few backups of these for club-use if needed?


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Updated the NAV software, now need to find some time to do the map updates "Supra_Sanj" style  ...

Ben


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Dont want to piss on anyones parade or upset the order but i have downloaded the update and burned to dvd, i updated my my12 today so if anyone wants this copy let me know. It also has instructions to do the update.

If anyone wants there own copy i am more than willing to burn more copy's to distribute between forum members free of charge, i will even cover the cost of postage. This update works on the following vehicles with hdd nav,

G-TR (from 2009)
370Z (from 2009)
X-TRAIL (from 2009 to 2012)
MURANO (from 2009)
PATHFINDER (from 2009)
NAVARA (from 2009)

so if your mates are family members have the above cars let them update too. 

Pictures show before and after versions and disc set with instructions.

Dan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for the offer but this could get confusing. I'm sticking to the original plan.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

:clap:


honda_pilot said:


> Dont want to piss on anyones parade or upset the order but i have downloaded the update and burned to dvd, i updated my my12 today so if anyone wants this copy let me know. It also has instructions to do the update.
> 
> If anyone wants there own copy i am more than willing to burn more copy's to distribute between forum members free of charge, i will even cover the cost of postage. This update works on the following vehicles with hdd nav,
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,
I will take you up on your kind offer:thumbsup: Will also cut the queue for others.
More than happy to cover p&p etc.
Dave:clap:


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

dan pm sent


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Booooh said:


> Updated the NAV software, now need to find some time to do the map updates "Supra_Sanj" style  ...
> 
> Ben


Found time and got it installed, good to know is that even after draining the battery (that happened right after DVD1), the complete update succeeded, just started the car with some startercables and continued with DVD2 and so on, maybe I got lucky but I think the procedure is not as fragile as it looks like, must also tip on having a fully charged battery or do the proces with a running motor  ...

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I take it you can just leave the car plugged into a trickle charger whilst doing it? Mine sits on a CTEK during the week via a quick clip so I could just leave it plugged in.

Honda pilot, I too would like to take you up on your kind offer and help reduce the queue above ; ) again I'm more than happy to cover post/package and give you a bit extra for your time and effort


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

s2gtr said:


> :clap:
> 
> Hi Dan,
> I will take you up on your kind offer:thumbsup: Will also cut the queue for others.
> ...


PM me your address fella and i will get a copy burned off for you.


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

honda_pilot said:


> Dont want to piss on anyones parade or upset the order but i have downloaded the update and burned to dvd, i updated my my12 today so if anyone wants this copy let me know. It also has instructions to do the update.
> 
> If anyone wants there own copy i am more than willing to burn more copy's to distribute between forum members free of charge, i will even cover the cost of postage.
> Dan


I'll take you up on your very kind offer if I may.

More than happy to pay for p&P

I'll PM my address 

Phil


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Is there anything to stop one performing the updates while going on a long drive? I can't fit it in my garage and I don't fancy spending 2 hours in the car waiting for this.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

saucyboy said:


> I take it you can just leave the car plugged into a trickle charger whilst doing it? Mine sits on a CTEK during the week via a quick clip so I could just leave it plugged in.
> 
> Honda pilot, I too would like to take you up on your kind offer and help reduce the queue above ; ) again I'm more than happy to cover post/package and give you a bit extra for your time and effort


It was plugged into a trickle charger :nervous: (CTEK) , the battery really needs to be in good condition and fully charged to be safe imho ...

Ben


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Discs should go out to Satan tomorrow 

If you gents check out my earlier post you can see what I did was to give the battery a good charge, then use a CTEK charger during the process.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

honda_pilot said:


> PM me your address fella and i will get a copy burned off for you.


Pm sent Dan:bowdown1:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I might daisy chain my battery to a spare or 2 in the garage and have one linked to my CTEK charger as well.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Supra_Sanj said:


> Discs should go out to Satan tomorrow
> 
> If you gents check out my earlier post you can see what I did was to give the battery a good charge, then use a CTEK charger during the process.


Ill make sure to do that too ; )


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

CANT SEEM TO SEND ANY MESSAGES!!!:


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

alex_123_fra said:


> Is there anything to stop one performing the updates while going on a long drive? I can't fit it in my garage and I don't fancy spending 2 hours in the car waiting for this.


I updated mine while driving, you just cant turn the car off once it has started. You can still listen to the radio or ipod but it didnt let me see the guages.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

shindy said:


> CANT SEEM TO SEND ANY MESSAGES!!!:


I got your message mate. The car doesnt have a nav disc its all stored on the hard drive, all you do is insert the app disc when thats done insert each of the nav discs untill its all updated, the instructions tell you it all anyway.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Got quite a few requests so bare with me, i hope to get a copy out to each of you by the weekend.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

honda_pilot said:


> Got quite a few requests so bare with me, i hope to get a copy out to each of you by the weekend.


thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

honda_pilot said:


> Got quite a few requests so bare with me, i hope to get a copy out to each of you by the weekend.


Really appreciate this! Top man


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

honda_pilot said:


> Got quite a few requests so bare with me, i hope to get a copy out to each of you by the weekend.


Too man:thumbsup: ill send my address : )


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

honda_pilot said:


> Dont want to piss on anyones parade or upset the order but i have downloaded the update and burned to dvd, i updated my my12 today so if anyone wants this copy let me know. It also has instructions to do the update.
> 
> If anyone wants there own copy i am more than willing to burn more copy's to distribute between forum members free of charge, i will even cover the cost of postage. This update works on the following vehicles with hdd nav,
> 
> ...


Dan - if you don't mind I'll take a set. Will send a PM shortly. Happy to cover costs or make a donation to your fav charity. Just let me know.
Cheers


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Dan, Ive sent you a PM with my address or let me know where abouts you live and I can see about picking up a copy. 
Thanks mate


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

1. Satan
2. Adamantium (address sent to satan)
3. Glennyboy
4. Saucyboy
5. Karls
6. Sammyh
7. Joust
8. Alex_123_fra
9. S2gtr
10. Stevie76
11. New Reg
12. R35 Boxer
13. Gavinsan
14. Jonny G
15. Cerealuk
16.Mitre3
17. Hellski


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

For those of you who have chosen to get the copy discs from Honda_Pilot, can you please take yourselves off the list that was originally generated otherwise it's going to be very confusing!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Satan
2. Adamantium (address sent to satan)
3. Glennyboy
4. Saucyboy
5. Karls
6. Sammyh
7. Joust
8. Alex_123_fra
9. S2gtr
10. Stevie76
11. R35 Boxer
12. Gavinsan
13. Jonny G
14. Cerealuk
15.Mitre3
16. Hellski[/QUOTE]


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for removing yourself New Reg, much appreciated :thumbsup:



New Reg said:


> 1. Satan
> 2. Adamantium (address sent to satan)
> 3. Glennyboy
> 4. Saucyboy
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

New Reg said:


> 1. Satan
> 2. Adamantium (address sent to satan)
> 3. Glennyboy
> 4. Saucyboy
> ...


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

honda_pilot said:


> Got quite a few requests so bare with me, i hope to get a copy out to each of you by the weekend.


Excellent, cheers Dan.


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote
Dont want to piss on anyones parade or upset the order but i have downloaded the update and burned to dvd, i updated my my12 today so if anyone wants this copy let me know. It also has instructions to do the update.

If anyone wants there own copy i am more than willing to burn more copy's to distribute between forum members free of charge, i will even cover the cost of postage. This update works on the following vehicles with hdd nav,

G-TR (from 2009)
370Z (from 2009)
X-TRAIL (from 2009 to 2012)
MURANO (from 2009)
PATHFINDER (from 2009)
NAVARA (from 2009)

so if your mates are family members have the above cars let them update too. 

Pictures show before and after versions and disc set with instructions.

Dan


Hi Dan, Count me in. I've already PM'd Any problems just PM me

Thanks

Paul


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry i havn't replied to some pm's but i have had a couple of busy days.

I will have 5 copy's burned off to send out tomorrow so i will work from my first pm to my last, i think theres been about 10 requests so should be able to get all out by Saturday or Monday the latest.

I will let you all know who i have sent the first batch out to tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Cheers dan. 
Your a star


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

GTR gilo said:


> Cheers dan.
> Your a star


PM'ed you fella


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks dan. 
Pm sent back


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers dan :bowdown1:


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Right i have sent 6 update sets out to the following people today 1st class recorded delivery so i would hope most will get them tomorrow or Monday,

New Reg
EAndy
R35 Boxer
Philp
Saucyboy
Gtr Gilo

When you insert the first disc (application) it will say unplayable file, leave for a few seconds and then it will start. I am unable to check the discs as mine is already updated but i could check all the application discs and they loaded fine. If you get any problems let me know as i have kept the set i used to update mine with just incase anyone hits trouble as i know these work but i would hope you all get no problems at all.

I will burn the rest hopefully today so they will be posted Saturday or Monday at the latest.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers Dan, really appreciated mate :bowdown1:

I've edited the original list so I'm not shown anymore. Shortens the queue for the original email chain ; )

1. Satan
2. Adamantium (address sent to satan)
3. Glennyboy
4.Karls
5. Sammyh
6. Joust
7. Alex_123_fra
8. S2gtr
9. Stevie76
10. Gavinsan
11. Jonny G
12. Cerealuk
13. Mitre3
14. Hellski


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

honda_pilot said:


> Right i have sent 6 update sets out to the following people today 1st class recorded delivery so i would hope most will get them tomorrow or Monday,
> 
> New Reg
> EAndy
> ...


:thumbsup::bowdown1:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Top man Dan, much appreciated. Again, I (and I am sure others) are happy to make some form of contribution for your troubles.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Plus one on the contribution mate


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

I really dont want any contributions lad's, more than happy to help fellow gt-r owners.


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

Likewise it's much appreciated Dan. :bowdown1:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Dan, just to let you know my discs arrived, well I'm guessing they are the discs as I missed the delivery but the name was Saucy on the card lol. Must be the discs : ) 

Thanks again mate. Ill collect for the depot and load them up as soon as poss


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

I have 6 more sets of update discs ready, they will be posted out 1st class recorded on Monday to the following members,

Karls
Paula8115624
Jasper
Shindy
S2gtr
Jimbo

again i have checked all the application discs and they load fine so i hope no one has any problems.

I have run out of discs (done 60 already), and have ordered more that will be here next week but i am busy till around Thursday so will not be able to get the next batch off till the end of next week Friday/Saturday. Could the following useres who have already asked for a set please let me know if they still want them with this delay,

Mitre3
Taff1275
Hellski
Mallockman
Tigerruss


Cheers
Dan


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

honda_pilot said:


> I have 6 more sets of update discs ready, they will be posted out 1st class recorded on Monday to the following members,
> 
> Karls
> Paula8115624
> ...


No problem Dan, no rush mate.

Thanks


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

honda_pilot said:


> I have 6 more sets of update discs ready, they will be posted out 1st class recorded on Monday to the following members,
> 
> Karls
> Paula8115624
> ...


Thanks Dan, really appreciate it:thumbsup:
Dave.


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

List updated to avoid confusion:thumbsup:

1. Satan
2. Adamantium (address sent to satan)
3. Glennyboy
4.Karls
5. Sammyh
6. Joust
7. Alex_123_fra
8. S2gtr
9. Stevie76
10. Gavinsan
11. Jonny G
12. Cerealuk
13. Mitre3


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

honda_pilot said:


> I have run out of discs (done 60 already), and have ordered more that will be here next week but i am busy till around Thursday so will not be able to get the next batch off till the end of next week Friday/Saturday. Could the following useres who have already asked for a set please let me know if they still want them with this delay,
> 
> Mitre3
> Taff1275
> ...


No worries Dan, whenever convenient with you:thumbsup:


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

honda_pilot said:


> I have run out of discs (done 60 already), and have ordered more that will be here next week but i am busy till around Thursday so will not be able to get the next batch off till the end of next week Friday/Saturday. Could the following useres who have already asked for a set please let me know if they still want them with this delay,
> 
> Mitre3
> Taff1275
> ...


Hi Dan

Just pm'd you - quite happy to wait until you get time

Thanks


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

honda_pilot said:


> I have run out of discs (done 60 already), and have ordered more that will be here next week but i am busy till around Thursday so will not be able to get the next batch off till the end of next week Friday/Saturday. Could the following useres who have already asked for a set please let me know if they still want them with this delay,
> 
> Mitre3
> Taff1275
> ...


More than happy to wait Dan. Thanks very much


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Dan,

I received my discs today, many many thanks. I really appreciate it but do feel bad not contributing to the postage or discs cost. If you PM me your PayPal address I'd be happy to send something to cover your costs at least. 

Thanks again
Phil


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

PhilP said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I received my discs today, many many thanks. I really appreciate it but do feel bad not contributing to the postage or discs cost. If you PM me your PayPal address I'd be happy to send something to cover your costs at least.
> 
> ...


Not interested in the money mate, just glad im able to help out.

Dan


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Same mine arrived today and I want to contribute to at least the cost of the DVD's, postage & jiffy bag.

Many thanks for these it is appreciated and gives good vibes to me regarding the forum another happy dealing / experience with people off this forum so thank you :thumbsup:

If you attend any events in the future like SCD or 30-130 etc that I'm at and there is a gathering the night before please let me buy you a beer! (although if everyone you've sent a DVD to does that you might not want to drive the next day )


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Just got mine Dan - much obliged mate. Will give me something to do over the bank holiday weekend!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

List updated to avoid confusion:thumbsup:


2. Adamantium (discs on their way, left today):wavey:
3. Glennyboy
4.Karls
5. Sammyh
6. Joust
7. Alex_123_fra
8. S2gtr
9. Stevie76
10. Gavinsan
11. Jonny G
12. Cerealuk
13. Mitre3[/QUOTE]


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Picked mine up from the post office today.
Many thanks Dan


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Just received mine today. Many thanks Dan :thumbsup: top guy


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

got mine today as well!!!!!thanks dan :bowdown1:


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

honda_pilot said:


> Not interested in the money mate, just glad im able to help out.
> 
> Dan


Received the discs today Dan, very grateful.. You're very generous but let us make a contribution for your efforts!? At very least to cover all your p&p costs!? At the end of the day I've just been quoted the best part of £300 by NHPC to do the update so a contribution is the least I could do!? 

P.S you're located in my old stomping ground, lived in Clifton for 10 years. Do miss the Sunday blasts around chicksands woods on the mountain bike!!


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers Dan, arrived today.
If you dont want direct recompense, I had suggested a donation could be made to your fav charity - offer still stands.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Satan said:


> List updated to avoid confusion:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 2. Adamantium (discs received - waiting for car to come back from service!)
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

jimbo095 said:


> Received the discs today Dan, very grateful.. You're very generous but let us make a contribution for your efforts!? At very least to cover all your p&p costs!? At the end of the day I've just been quoted the best part of £300 by NHPC to do the update so a contribution is the least I could do!?
> 
> P.S you're located in my old stomping ground, lived in Clifton for 10 years. Do miss the Sunday blasts around chicksands woods on the mountain bike!!



Not far from me im in Shefford.

Fella's i am really not interested in the money, i done this to save you paying silly money from a dealer (pi**ed off with the rip off prices we have to put up with in this country) so if i can help others i will.

Will get the next batch off a.s.a.p.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Very generous Dan, thanks:thumbsup:
A shame Nissan haven't got the balls to explain why we pay so much in the UK for parts


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Dan/Honda_Pilot,

Very kind of you helping the forum out, and as for not wanting any money your way, well.. top man!


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi dan have sent you p/m re disc unless anyone has finished with there's thanks Andy


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

There should be enough discs in circulation now for Dan to be able to stop.

Those who received the disc's could forward it on to any further members that request the disks. 

An idea for those who wanted to reimburse Dan.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

List updated to avoid confusion


2. Adamantium (discs received - waiting for car to come back from service!)
3. Glennyboy
4. Sammyh
5. Joust
6. Alex_123_fra
7. S2gtr
8. Stevie76
9. Gavinsan
10. Jonny G
11. Cerealuk
12. Mitre3


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Karls said:


> List updated to avoid confusion
> 
> 
> 2. Adamantium (discs received - waiting for car to come back from service!)
> ...


Got mine from Dan:bowdown1: So removed my name from the original list:thumbsup:

Thanks Dan:thumbsup:
Dave:clap:


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

honda_pilot said:


> Not far from me im in Shefford.


Lol, I went to school at Samuel Whitbread, small world.. Uploaded the discs to my car this morning, all went swimmingly, except the petrol gauge 

Once again many thanks, truly very generous of you.. I will continue the 'giving' theme (albeit not on your level!) so if anybody wants my copy just post on this thread and I will get it sent to you, there will surely be enough copies done now to go around and give Dan some welcome respite!!??


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Hi Jimbo i am on the original list but about 7 th in the queue so i would happily accept your generous offer and i will remove myself from the list. Gavin


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

jimbo095 said:


> Lol, I went to school at Samuel Whitbread, small world.. Uploaded the discs to my car this morning, all went swimmingly, except the petrol gauge
> 
> Once again many thanks, truly very generous of you.. I will continue the 'giving' theme (albeit not on your level!) so if anybody wants my copy just post on this thread and I will get it sent to you, there will surely be enough copies done now to go around and give Dan some welcome respite!!??



My boy goes to Sam Whit.

glad you got it all updated with no problems. With the money you saved fill her up :chuckle:

Dan


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

honda_pilot said:


> My boy goes to Sam Whit.
> 
> glad you got it all updated with no problems. With the money you saved fill her up :chuckle:
> 
> Dan


Ha ha, ahh the good old days, can't believe how long ago it was!! thanks again dan..



Gavinsan said:


> Hi Jimbo i am on the original list but about 7 th in the queue so i would happily accept your generous offer and i will remove myself from the list. Gavin


No worries, pm me your address and ill do my best to get it off tomorrow a.m., Friday latest..


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Jimbo you have pm


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks Dan,
Updated mine Tonight, foolproof:nervous: connected to ctek charger took just over 2 hours, left it in the garage in neutral & followed the printed instructions supplied by Dan.
Car in neutral auto lights & wipers off, ignition on & followed instructions even left the car in the garage with key in my pocket, update sorted itself, just waited for me to insert the discs!

Thanks Dan:thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gavinsan said:


> Thanks Jimbo you have pm


Got it matey, will let you know when posted...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ordered mine prior to this thread - arrived from Thailand today and look great - will test tomorrow and let people know.

Be in Darlington region over Easter if people want to borrow after and happy to share the love. My 2010 is going steadily more mental and keeps routing off motorway then straight back and taking me frankly crazy routes so hope that sorted.

Anyone who done it noticed a big improvement?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Only driven 20 miles on it & can't tell the difference so far? 
Still shows a Q8 petrol station in the next village which has been closed for at least 10 years! I would not be happy if I had paid the 399 Euro's Nissan want for it:chairshot

Dave.


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gavinsan said:


> Thanks Jimbo you have pm


Discs posted yesterday matey...


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Karls said:


> 2. Adamantium (discs received - waiting for car to come back from service!)
> 3. Glennyboy
> 4. Sammyh
> 5. Joust
> ...


Updated without my name as getting the discs from Gavinsan.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

I have posted out copies to the following members today 1st class recorded so you should receive them on Tuesday,

Hellski
Mallockman
Tigerrus
JohnnyG
RichF-R35
DunkWilliams
Hambroski
Doza
CP-GTR

As before checked app disc and it loaded fine so should all go ok.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Originals arrived and I started the process.

Data failed to add had way through first disc.

Now nav is fubard and opening to screen saying insert disc but only disc that makes anything happen is first system disc,. It starts then says data fails to add.

Any ideas?

Going back to mill hill Nissan next week anyway, so not worried but be nice to do myself prior to then.


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Hellski said:


> List updated to avoid confusion:thumbsup:
> 
> 1. Satan
> 2. Adamantium (address sent to satan)
> ...


Removed myself from the list as i am getting copy from jimbo


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Alex received your pm and will forward asap


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Originals arrived and I started the process.
> 
> Data failed to add had way through first disc.
> 
> ...



These are not my discs are they mate?

Where abouts in London are you?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

Just wanted to add my thanks to Dan, even though I didn't get the discs directly from him :thumbsup:

Borrowed the discs from Jasper013, who was kind enough to pass them on once he was done with them :bowdown1:

Just to confirm, I did the update last night without the engine running. As mentioned by others, hooked up to charger, car in neutral. No problems.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

omishri said:


> Just wanted to add my thanks to Dan, even though I didn't get the discs directly from him :thumbsup:
> 
> Borrowed the discs from Jasper013, who was kind enough to pass them on once he was done with them :bowdown1:
> 
> Just to confirm, I did the update last night without the engine running. As mentioned by others, hooked up to charger, car in neutral. No problems.


Just happy i could help fellow members out.

Dan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No dan, not yours. Came from satan.

Sorted now, redid with engine running.


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

honda_pilot said:


> I have posted out copies to the following members today 1st class recorded so you should receive them on Tuesday,
> 
> Hellski
> Mallockman
> ...


Fantastic Dan, very much appreciated and if you're going to any shows I'm also attending this summer lunch is on me:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Really appreciate that bud. I'm away but back on Monday night


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Right, ts all gone tits up and my sat nav remains fubard.

Software disc fine. Data disc one fine, data disc two will not complete. Message comes back saying data didn't finish correctly, after you run engine off, leav for five mid then restart.

I've trie it with engine off, engine off on a c-tek charger, engine idling and full on driving. Nothing helps.

Can't abandon as nav doesn't work mid way through.

Am at a complete loss.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Are you sure they are original discs?


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

I am more than happy to meet with you and bring a set of discs to see if we can sort it out, as i said before i am only 25 minutes from south mims (junction 23 of the m25).

Dan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Dan, that would be great. I'm 10 mins from south mims.

Don't think they are original.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Fella i can meet you whenever its convenient for you? Tonight, tomorrow Tuesday?

Dan


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Might be a damaged disc or discs, they all verified ok when created.

Dan - if your discs work then the above is true, if not it could be the DVD drive. 

Hopefully the discs....


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Has anyone in west mids been posted a set (to avoid dan having to send out more)?

Thanks for your efforts Dan!


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Right, ts all gone tits up and my sat nav remains fubard.
> 
> Software disc fine. Data disc one fine, data disc two will not complete. Message comes back saying data didn't finish correctly, after you run engine off, leav for five mid then restart.
> 
> ...


Adam if you still have problems let me know, I'm happy to send you a copy of my original disk set.

Apparently there is a hidden menu which may allow you reset the system (I've not tried) accessed by pressing the "SETTINGS" button and turning the Volume button 15-20 times to the left or right.

Protegimus


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

honda_pilot said:


> Fella i can meet you whenever its convenient for you? Tonight, tomorrow Tuesday?
> 
> Dan


Tuesday might be good.

Can you pm me your number?


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Tuesday might be good.
> 
> Can you pm me your number?


Pm sent.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Ctek charged all night then whilst idling, I managed o get. The ndof the second data disk. Now disk 3 is doing the same thing.

Turned off idle and left it charging again.

I now know there's nothing up with the discs.

I'm putting ths own to the car having sat idle at the dealership for the past 10 days whilst waiti for parts.

I've given it a run but I just on't thin it's enough.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

I updated mine while i was driving, didnt want to leave her ticking over for 2 hours, and i could still listen to the radio while it was doing it.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

My Thailand disks worked brilliantly and now in Darlington if people wish to borrow?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

All done now - thankfully. Looks like my battery was unhappy having not been used for a while. 

Will contact next on the list.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

is there anyone willing to send me a set of working discs currently in circulation? I can PM my details.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

And me? No one in the west mids?


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Glad to see the discs worked, good point to note about condition of the battery, before doing the update.




Adamantium said:


> All done now - thankfully. Looks like my battery was unhappy having not been used for a while.
> 
> Will contact next on the list.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> is there anyone willing to send me a set of working discs currently in circulation? I can PM my details.


Will try and get you a set out this week mate.

Dan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

3. Glennyboy (pm sent - waiting for Address)
4.Karls
5. Sammyh
6. Joust
7. Alex_123_fra
8. S2gtr
9. Stevie76
10. Gavinsan
11. Jonny G
12. Cerealuk
13. Mitre3


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I have just uploaded the update as supplied by Dan - massive thanks again mate. The Sat Nav now allows me to put a postcode in which had previously always crashed the system without any problem. At a first glance I believe the look of the thing has also been updated slightly, although not 100% sure.

Keeping in the spirit of the thread, I am happy to now send the discs on to anyone who wants them. I will send them from work with a next day courier service so they will have to be signed for. If anyone wants them just PM me delivery details - I just have the one set so first come first served.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Could I partake of said activity? :sadwavey:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I can drop from the list people. I got some Honda_Pilot (thanks dude!)


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Could I partake of said activity? :sadwavey:


PM me you details mate and I will get my set out to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> 3. Glennyboy (pm sent - waiting for Address)
> 4.Karls
> 5. Sammyh
> 6. Joust
> ...


edited


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent out update discs to the following members today 1st class recorded delivery so should be there within a couple of days,

Mitre3
Taff1275 (PM sent)

As normal checked the app discs and they loaded fine.

Perrin21, just waiting for some more discs to arrive and i will get you a copy out, should be within the next couple of days.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

3. Glennyboy (en-route)
4.Karls
5. Sammyh
6. Joust
7. S2gtr
8. Stevie76
9. Cerealuk
10. Mitre3


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Pm'd Dan (Honda-Pilot) who has already responded promising me a set this week.

A true gent and star!

Are you sure you dont have a favourite charity that we could all donate a few ££ to on your behalf?

David


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> 3. Glennyboy (en-route)
> 4.Karls
> 5. Sammyh
> 6. Joust
> ...


Removed my name from the list for the 2nd time:chairshot

Dave


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

s2gtr said:


> Removed my name from the list for the 2nd time:chairshot
> 
> Dave


3. Glennyboy (en-route)
4.Karls
5. Sammyh
6. Joust
7. S2gtr
8. Stevie76
9. Cerealuk
10. Mitre3

tee hee!


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

could i add myself to the list, or if anyone willing to send me a set over (i'll cover postage etc etc)
downloaded a new set from torrents but was a waste of download time.
i'm in midlands if that helps.

Dave


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I still have my copy which Dan sent to me if anyone wants it....just PM me with your address details. Will be sent with courier so signature required.


----------



## nissannige (Mar 17, 2009)

New Reg would like to take you up on your kind offer.....PM sent....thanks in advance Nigel


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

honda_pilot said:


> I have posted out copies to the following members today 1st class recorded so you should receive them on Tuesday,
> 
> Hellski
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Dan, disks received today:bowdown1:

Topman for doing this for fellow forum members and I know you won't except payment personally but what about nominating a charity that we could denote to??


----------



## jackbauer69 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Could I add myself to the list or if anyone willing to send me a set over (I'll cover any extra's)
Thanks
Tony


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Quick update for all who are waiting for me to send them some update discs, my discs still have not turned up yet so hoping they will be here tomorrow but i am in London till the afternoon so i hope to have most out on Saturday morning fella's.

Sorry for the delay

Dan


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

4.Karls
5. Sammyh
6. Joust
7. S2gtr
8. Stevie76
9. Cerealuk
10. Mitre3

Quick update....received discs from Adamatium and gonna try and do it tonight and hopefully all being ok will get discs out to Karls for Monday at the latest.
Karls can you PM me your postal address please.
Cheers guys


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

4.Karls
5. Sammyh
6. Joust
7. S2gtr
8. Stevie76
9. Cerealuk
10. Mitre3
11. Voyager
12. Jackbauer69

List updated guys


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Can I join the party. Happy to cover costs.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

thx glenn,

soon as my turn comes round i'll make copies and try to get a few on the list sorted in one swoop


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Right, ts all gone tits up and my sat nav remains fubard.
> 
> Software disc fine. Data disc one fine, data disc two will not complete. Message comes back saying data didn't finish correctly, after you run engine off, leav for five mid then restart.
> 
> ...


Ok it's doing the same thing for me now. Software disc worked fine but struggling to get through disc 1 of the maps. Keeps saying same thing about run engine and turn off and leave for 5 mins. The battery should be in good nick as its been on trickle charge for a few weeks now and is fully charged. I've still got charger attached whilst loading discs on a higher charge than trickle due to drain from the loading/mfd. I'm wondering if its the discs myself now! Will keep trying


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

I am at Goodwood tomorrow, not too far from you.

I can cut you another set of discs if you want, and we can meet for you to pick them up from me.

PM me and let me know.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Glennyboy said:


> 5. Sammyh
> 6. Joust
> 7. S2gtr
> 8. Stevie76
> ...


I have just removed myself from the list for the second time; people are quoting the list from older posts and not checking that the list they quote is the latest one. I haven't been on the list for some time now.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent out a couple more sets of update discs to the following members today 1st class recorded,

Perrin21
Sumo69

sorry about the delay but the discs were longer than normal in getting to me.

Dan


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

honda_pilot said:


> Sent out update discs to the following members today 1st class recorded delivery so should be there within a couple of days,
> 
> Mitre3
> Taff1275 (PM sent)
> ...


Dan thank you for sending the disks your a legend!

Can you PM me your PayPal details and I will send a donation


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

mitre3 said:


> Dan thank you for sending the disks your a legend!
> 
> Can you PM me your PayPal details and I will send a donation


Keep your money fella, just glad i could help.

Dan


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

Dan - not sure if you received my pm. Really appreciate the effort you put in doing these discs. All installed and perfect!

Many thanks


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

Dan thank you very much for the discs regards doza


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Big thanks to Jimbo and Dan managed to upload the discs with some difficulty, started poorly with the disc going in and the screen reading error disc cannot load, persevered and got disc 1 going moved onto disc2 and then midway through it said not completed so i removed and switched engine off . This morning started up the car and the screen said please load disc2 to complete the upload, i duly did and went through 3 and 4 no probs so all updated and working perfectly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Anyone noticed a difference?


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Anyone noticed a difference?


Haven't ventured on any long journeys but gutted that a local road I use daily that opened 3 years ago is still not on the maps! It's not just nissan though as audi and bmw 2012 discs don't show it either?! Not sure if they are all Navteq based maps? In terms of any other changes I haven't noticed anything but then I didn't have my car very long before updating. Very grateful to Dan as would've been gutted to have paid £300 for not a great deal of change!?, that I've noticed anyway! In my BMW there was always some new features here and there to play with but guess each manufacturer does it differently?? You noticed anything new Adam?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

An additional splash screen when booting. That's it so far.


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok I finally got mine to load after about 5/6 hours of trying; taking discs out and then putting back in with constant errors of turn engine off and wait 5 mins and retry etc etc. I'm gonna give the discs a good clean up as I'm not too sure this isn't causing the problems as I read everyone else's copy loading up fine. I'll contact next on list and will hopefully be able to post out today. Not noticed any difference on new maps yet, but like others, not been on long journey yet.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Anyone noticed a difference?


I had a postcode which - whenever I put it in to the system - used to lock it up. It would spend about 5 minutes searching for it and then it would freeze - even the volume on the stereo would not work and you had to switch the car on and off to regain functionality. Tried putting that same postcode in after the update and it now works 100% so there has definitely been a change.


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Anyone noticed a difference?


Like others not been far yet but initial differences noted, boots up faster and update on local speed cameras.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Mine arrived this morning by 1st class recorded.

Thanks Dan - you are a forum hero :thumbsup:

Will have to sort a long drive out so I can do the update!

D


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine arrived too... Superb
Great and neatly packaged, thanks Dan

Just gotta get my ctek back from my brother and I'm good to go


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent out discs to the following members today 1st class recorded so should be with you soon,

Voyager
Tin

As before checked app disc and it loaded fine.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## jackbauer69 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Dan,
Would it be possible to be added to the list for the CD's?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

jackbauer69 said:


> Hi Dan,
> Would it be possible to be added to the list for the CD's?
> Thanks
> Tony


Please pm me your address and i will try and get a set out to you in the next few days.

Dan


----------



## jackbauer69 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just sent you my details
thanks
Tony


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello all,

If possible I'd like to be added to the list also please. Or if there is somebody local to me I'm happy to pop over instead of postage.

Thank you


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks to Supra Sanj for sending the CD'.s Worked flawlessly. I can't imagine this being done in another forum. My friend who owns an EVO was shocked when he heard people were helping out like this. Great stuff and proud to be part of the community. Now just need to find a way to contribute myself!


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

buzzysingh said:


> Thanks to Supra Sanj for sending the CD'.s Worked flawlessly. I can't imagine this being done in another forum. My friend who owns an EVO was shocked when he heard people were helping out like this. Great stuff and proud to be part of the community. Now just need to find a way to contribute myself!



Karma is a wonderful thing, you help and you get helped, what goes around comes around etc etc  I think it's a great idea. 

I do agree it's quite unusual though on this type of car, I've had it on older less valuable makes of car but I know when I had the Evo this would have had no chance of working at all!


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Posted out copies to the following members today 1st class recorded delivery so should be with you soon,

jackbauer69 
Tin

As always app disc loaded fine.

Dan


----------



## jackbauer69 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Dan,
Thanks for being so quick on burning the CD's. If we ever meet I owe you a big drink!!
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

honda pilot, your a star dude, discs arrived and i'll give it a whirl over the weekend.
thx again dude


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

has anyone noticed any changes yet? improvement in software I mean, not just postcodes no longer causing it to crash and updated maps.


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

5. Sammyh (en route)
6. Joust
7. S2gtr
8. Stevie76
9. Cerealuk
10. Mitre3

Discs sent out to sammyh yesterday recorded signed for delivery first class. Pm sent also to update sammyh. Apologies for delay.


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Updates all Done  
Had a few problems initially with updates failing to complete (Disc 1 mainly). As others had noted that it may be weak battery so I decided to swap out the CTEK trickle charger for my better charger which has selectable charging currents and I set it to 4amp. This made the voltage stay over 12.2v and everything went through OK then.

Thanks again Dan.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Useful to know that voltage can cause update issues. I'll definitely make sure I have a decent charger hooked up during updating when / if I get a set of the discs 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Glennyboy said:


> 5. Sammyh (en route)
> 6. Joust
> 7. S2gtr
> 8. Stevie76
> ...



Got them thanks, I'm at a trade show all week so I'll update on the weekend


----------



## Phil3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Dan,
Would it be possible for you to add me to the list for the CD's if you dont mind?

cheers

Phil


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Phil3 said:


> Hi Dan,
> Would it be possible for you to add me to the list for the CD's if you dont mind?
> 
> cheers
> ...


Hambroski is going to send you his copy as he has now finished with it. I have passed your address over to him so hopefully is shouldn't be too long.

Dan


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got a spare set of discs, as it looks like Dan sent me 2 by accident.. If anyone wants it, let me know.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Tin said:


> I've got a spare set of discs, as it looks like Dan sent me 2 by accident.. If anyone wants it, let me know.



Yes please!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

CelticWebs said:


> Yes please!


Sure no probs, if you ping me your add, will post them out, or if your going to the SCD event, can bring them with me on the 28th, as I'll be in Llanbedr..


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone completed their update be so kind to forward on?

Many Thanks


----------



## Phil3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just like to thanks 'hambroski' for sending me a set of discs... super quick delivery!!

Just a quick question... can someone give me rough times for how long the discs take to loads? each individual one?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Phil3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Successfully completed the updates yesterday so I have a set of disks and instructions if anyone would like them posted on?

They have come from Dan, and worked perfectly on my car


----------



## Phil3 (Dec 30, 2012)

My set of disc's have been posted off to 'woundergoat' today

Cheers for organising a set for me dan... top man

Thanks


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Can anyone send me a version of these please. PM me if you can and i will forward address. Thanks.


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Phil!

I will be getting my car back hopefully Friday, and will do the update over the weekend, blairc PM with an address and I will post them out early
next week.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

If somebody could send me these discs at some point, I'd be most grateful! I'd also (of course) be more than happy to forward them to another member after use.


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Woundedgoat,

PM Sent. 

Once I have received them and updated I will forward to the next person on the list.

Cheers, Chris.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Is there anyone with disks going to the SCD event on Sunday? I'd return the favour in the form of alcohol......


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Austin said:


> Is there anyone with disks going to the SCD event on Sunday? I'd return the favour in the form of alcohol......


+1.....could do with updating mine...was on list before but think its changed course a bit looking at the thread.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll bring my set with, I'm sure you'll get the chance to update while running.
No alcohol, but you're welcome to donate a few quid to my daughter's dance group fund raising if you wish!

Protegimus


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Protegimus said:


> I'll bring my set with, I'm sure you'll get the chance to update while running.
> No alcohol, but you're welcome to donate a few quid to my daughter's dance group fund raising if you wish!
> 
> Protegimus


Cheers, much appreciated. I'll bring a laptop and copy the disks if that's ok with you? Probably easier than trying to install during the day. 
And yes, I have no problem donating to your daughter's dance group fund raising.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a set if anyone wants it, just pm me


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Did my upgrade on the run to Wales - worked perfectly.

David


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

upgrade done also:squintdan anyone want them ,will post out free of charge or collect near glasgow!!!!!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Just starting the update now


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ja5on said:


> Just starting the update now


See you in 118 mins


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Are these discs still doing the rounds? Wouldn't mind updating my 59 plate next week if anyone has a set to post out, will cover costs


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Anyone have a spare going? If so PM me and I will post my details. 
Shall pass onto the next needy person once I have completed the update.

Cheers.


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Anyone able to help out with the request below? Thanks.



Blairc said:


> Anyone have a spare going? If so PM me and I will post my details.
> Shall pass onto the next needy person once I have completed the update.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

I will look to see if I still have the files on my computer when I get home, if they are still there I will post up for people's details and burn a few more sets.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

honda_pilot said:


> I will look to see if I still have the files on my computer when I get home, if they are still there I will post up for people's details and burn a few more sets.


Thanks


----------



## davidm (Jun 5, 2013)

If available, it would be great if I could add my name to the list.

Thanks


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Superb, drop me a PM if you do and I can let you know my address. 



honda_pilot said:


> I will look to see if I still have the files on my computer when I get home, if they are still there I will post up for people's details and burn a few more sets.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Right I still have the files on my computer so I can burn a few more sets. I am a little busy until Sunday so will try and burn some for the start of next week and post up on this thread when they are done for delivery addresses.

Dan


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

honda_pilot said:


> Right I still have the files on my computer so I can burn a few more sets. I am a little busy until Sunday so will try and burn some for the start of next week and post up on this thread when they are done for delivery addresses.
> 
> Dan


I'm interested please mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

+1 please mate


----------



## davidm (Jun 5, 2013)

honda_pilot said:


> Right I still have the files on my computer so I can burn a few more sets. I am a little busy until Sunday so will try and burn some for the start of next week and post up on this thread when they are done for delivery addresses.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan, your help is appreciated.

David


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Me too please!


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks Dan, good news.

Ok gents, lets form an orderly queue. Once you are finished with them score yourself off the list and post to the next man: 

TomS
Blairc
davidm
GTaaaaaaarrrrr!
Midlife22
Willgts


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

TomS
Blairc
davidm
GTaaaaaaarrrrr!
Midlife22
Willgts
car killer


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

shindy has posted out his set of discs to me, they should be arriving today. If I have any spare discs in the house I'll try and make a copy then send his discs back to him.

Blairc
davidm
GTaaaaaaarrrrr!
Midlife22
Willgts
car killer


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Started the boring process and I'm still on disc one after an indicated 39 minutes. Hoping its not going to take longer than the 111 minutes it stated at the start!


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll join the queue then....thanks chaps.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like its failing at disc 1 for me


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's a tip, if the progress bar doesn't move within first 5-10 minutes then take the disc out and put it back in. I left Disc 1 for 90 minutes thinking the progress bar might just stay at 0% then jump to 25% once it was done. It doesn't, it moves every few minutes by a tiny bit so if you don't see any movement within 10 minutes when the disc is first inserted just take it out and start again


----------



## davidm (Jun 5, 2013)

TomS said:


> Here's a tip, if the progress bar doesn't move within first 5-10 minutes then take the disc out and put it back in. I left Disc 1 for 90 minutes thinking the progress bar might just stay at 0% then jump to 25% once it was done. It doesn't, it moves every few minutes by a tiny bit so if you don't see any movement within 10 minutes when the disc is first inserted just take it out and start again


Duly noted. Thanks Tom.

Did you leave the engine running the whole time or manage it on the battery?

Thanks

David


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Left the engine running. You can't remote lock the car from the outside if there is a key inside. You can however lock the car from the outside if you use the actual key in the door lock.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry fella's been really busy with my new house renovations and work but I have just started to burn some copies for the first few on the list.

Dan


----------



## davidm (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update Dan.

Cheers


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Right I have 3 sets done and will get them sent out tomorrow/Wednesday so can the first 3 on the list please pm me your addresses.

I have checked the app disc as usual and they load fine so hopefully all goes well.

I will try and get a few more sets done at the end of the week.

Dan


----------



## McFreedom (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello,

I would be extremely grateful if I could get a copy?

I would gladly contribute towards costs and post them on to someone afterwards

Michael


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

McFreedom said:


> I would be extremely grateful if I could get a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


Add your name to the list on page 19 and I will try and get a few more sets out next week.

Dan


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

TomS said:


> shindy has posted out his set of discs to me, they should be arriving today. If I have any spare discs in the house I'll try and make a copy then send his discs back to him.
> 
> Blairc
> davidm
> ...


Would appreciate if I could also get a copy when a set becomes available. Thanks.


----------



## McFreedom (Apr 28, 2011)

TomS said:


> shindy has posted out his set of discs to me, they should be arriving today. If I have any spare discs in the house I'll try and make a copy then send his discs back to him.
> 
> Blairc
> davidm
> ...


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Copies post out 1st class recorded today to the following members

Blairc
Davidm
GTaaaaaaar

As always tested app disc and it loaded fine.

Dan


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

honda_pilot said:


> Copies post out 1st class recorded today to the following members
> 
> Blairc
> Davidm
> ...


Cheers Dan :thumbsup:


----------



## davidm (Jun 5, 2013)

honda_pilot said:


> Copies post out 1st class recorded today to the following members
> 
> Blairc
> Davidm
> ...


Thanks Dan


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Me too please :thumbsup:


----------



## McFreedom (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Dan,

Do you want to PM me your address and I will post out some blank DVD's?

I feel a little guilty you doing all these copies at your own expense


----------



## davidm (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the discs Dan, update went without a hitch. Went for a drive and let it 'do its thing' and after a 111 mins, complete 

I believe next on the list is Midlife22. PM your details and I will post on.

Cheers


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Guys, I'm currenlty away on business just now so there will be a bit of a delay until I can get them posted out to the next man on the list. I'm hoping to get them away the weekend after next.

Thanks again Dan for the hard work

Cheers


----------



## peegee355 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,

Please add me to the list as well!

Will happily contribute towards costs and post them on to someone afterwards


Peter


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Been really busy fella's but I will try and get some sets burned over the weekend to be sent out next week. 

I will post up when done to see who on the list is next.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd love a copy too please and happy to burn sets for others! 

I guess we need to update the list with a latest definitive version?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Just got my discs but not had time to look at the destructions in any detail. Is it necessary to run the engine while uploading the discs or can you hook the car up to charger to keep the voltage up and just do it with ignition on?


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

The update is very power draining, I did mine while driving but I would say you would need to hook up a charger to the battery if you are doing it at home.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

can you stop/start in between discs or do you have to burn all discs at the same time in continuous order ?

ie do 2/3 one night and rest another night.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

I've done it without a trickle charger some time ago, drained the battery, thought i was f&*(ed but after starting the car could go on with the next disc, I suggest to use a trickle charger from the start, will work fine and less stress  ...

Ben


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Jm-Imports said:


> can you stop/start in between discs or do you have to burn all discs at the same time in continuous order ?
> 
> ie do 2/3 one night and rest another night.


You can do it disc by disc over a few days/nights.


----------



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Discs arrived*

Discs arrived today so hope to get them done in the next couple of days, thanks David 

Willgts next on list so please pm me your address details and I'll get them to you ASAP


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

So I think the list currently stands at:

1. Willgts
2. car killer
3. Mcfreedom
4. WingedBeast1968
5. peegee355
6. GlastoVeteran


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Think I got overlooked ... Would appreciate if I could also get a copy. Thanks.

1. Willgts
2. car killer
3. Mcfreedom
BND
4. WingedBeast1968
5. peegee355
6. GlastoVeteran


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Midlife22 said:


> Discs arrived today so hope to get them done in the next couple of days, thanks David
> 
> Willgts next on list so please pm me your address details and I'll get them to you ASAP


PM sent mate. Thank you.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

BND said:


> Think I got overlooked ...


Sorry - I took the last list from page 19 but missed your post just before it.

1. car killer
2. Mcfreedom
3. BND
4. WingedBeast1968
5. peegee355
6. GlastoVeteran


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

GlastoVeteran said:


> Sorry - I took the last list from page 19 but missed your post just before it.
> 
> 1. car killer
> 2. Mcfreedom
> ...


thanks!


----------



## AL0481 (Dec 3, 2009)

1. car killer
2. Mcfreedom
3. BND
4. WingedBeast1968
5. peegee355
6. GlastoVeteran
7. AL0481


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Just done the update on the way down to Marham. It took about two hours but went very smoothly :smokin:

I don't want anyone to lose their place in the queue but if anyone is going to 30-130 at Marham tomorrow and is on the list then it may save time for me to hand over the discs rather than posting out on Monday.

Any takers?


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Just done the update on the way down to Marham. It took about two hours but went very smoothly :smokin:
> 
> I don't want anyone to lose their place in the queue but if anyone is going to 30-130 at Marham tomorrow and is on the list then it may save time for me to hand over the discs rather than posting out on Monday.
> 
> Any takers?


Can you bring a copy to combe? Please :wavey:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

lawsy said:


> Can you bring a copy to combe? Please :wavey:


Will do my best Shane.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

If there are no takers at Marham then can the next person in line PM me their address details please?


----------



## graveyard (Nov 2, 2012)

Can someone help me with the discs when they are available please.

1. Mcfreedom
2. BND
3. WingedBeast1968
4. peegee355
5. GlastoVeteran
6. AL0481
7. Graveyard


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

honda_pilot said:


> Got quite a few requests so bare with me, i hope to get a copy out to each of you by the weekend.


This is handy it can be done whilst driving and can still use ipod/radio! Please can I have a copy as well? Going on a euro trip in Sept so would be great to have this updated before. At the weekend the nav told me I was driving in a field as well lol.

Up to what model year does this update apply to?


1. Mcfreedom
2. BND
3. WingedBeast1968
4. peegee355
5. GlastoVeteran
6. AL0481
7. Graveyard
8. _shaun_


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

I have received the discs from MidLife22, just need my car to come back from Litchfield to do the update, I will then get in touch with whoever is up next.


----------



## Hdutoit (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Dan,
I would appreciate it if you could add me to your list.
Thanks
Harry


----------



## amgreen (Nov 12, 2012)

seems a bit rude that my first post is a begging one, but please put my name on the list. Thanks

1. Mcfreedom
2. BND
3. WingedBeast1968
4. peegee355
5. GlastoVeteran
6. AL0481
7. Graveyard
8. _shaun_
9. Hdutoit
10. amgreen


----------



## D4V3_GTR (Apr 18, 2012)

*and me too Please!*

1. Mcfreedom
2. BND
3. WingedBeast1968
4. peegee355
5. GlastoVeteran
6. AL0481
7. Graveyard
8. _shaun_
9. Hdutoit
10. amgreen 
11. D4V3_GTR


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Guys, updated my while on the way for a European road trip. Back in 2 weeks and will get my disks off to the next man.

Thanks again for your hard work Dan, top GTR bloke.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I'm out of the country now for a week. Next one in line please PM me your address details.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Been really busy fellas but I will try and get some sets burned this weekend and sent out next week, I will post up for the next in-line to send me there postal address once they are ready.

Dan

P.S please no one else go and pay £65 for a set of nav discs when there are loads of sets floating about, maybe some of the other members that I have sent out sets to could pass them on to clear the list sooner?


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Right lads I will have at least 6 sets of discs ready to go by Monday so can the first six on the list please pm me your delivery addresses and I will get them out to you next week. If your already waiting for a set from another person who was on the list please remove your name from it so other members know what position they are in.

Dan


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

honda_pilot said:


> Right lads I will have at least 6 sets of discs ready to go by Monday so can the first six on the list please pm me your delivery addresses and I will get them out to you next week. If your already waiting for a set from another person who was on the list please remove your name from it so other members know what position they are in.
> 
> Dan


Thanks very much Dan. PM sent.


----------



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Problems*

Dan or others

I'm having the problems like others but may a bit more than others
I went through the initial disk with no problems so in went disc 1, again no issues as I was driving at the time, however I forgot I had the disc in and so I shut off the car forgetting the disc was still running
Anyway as soon as I try to run the disk again it picks up from the point I shut it off and then it comes up with the error message. To top this off I've lost the info setting picture for the gauges and everything else. Is this part of the system hence why is not working, god I hope so


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Have you tried to start the process from the beginning? With regard to the info screen, I don't think the nav would have anything to do with that as these readings should come from the ecu (or I would have thought that).


----------



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

When I try to restart it just goes to the point where I left off
Can't believe this
Is there anyway to restart this from the beginning, I've tried doing the software disc but it still starts from disc one from the point I started off from
Can anyone send me a copy of disc one to see if that helps


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

When you try to start the update again how long does it continue from where you shut it off from?

PM me your address again and I will get another disc out to you tomorrow. 

Dan


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Will be posting out copies to the following members 1st class recorded tomorrow

BND
GlastoVeteran
AL0481

I have also updated the list as below so can the next 3 on the list please pm me their address as I still have 3 sets to be sent out.

1. Mcfreedom
2. WingedBeast1968
3. peegee355
4. Graveyard
5. _shaun_
6. Hdutoit
7. amgreen 
8. D4V3_GTR 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

honda_pilot said:


> Will be posting out copies to the following members 1st class recorded tomorrow
> 
> BND
> GlastoVeteran
> AL0481


Thanks so much Dan!


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*nav*

Could I please put my name on the list for nav discs please. quite happy to pay any costs incurred:clap:


----------



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Big thanks*

Some of you would have seen earlier in this post that I had experienced mega problems with loading the update
Anyway a request for help from dan aka Honda pilot and a fresh set of discs were sent overnight and now all my woes are sorted

First class forum member who does a service above and beyond :bowdown1:

Thanks again dan for all your help


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Dan you are awesome - received my DVDs - thanks very much!

I'll do the update ASAP and pass on to the next on the list.


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

Is there any chance of being added to list. Happy to cover costs. Thanks


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Me too. I'd like a copy. Happy to contribute :thumbsup:


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

I still got a few copies at home and only Mcfreedom has sent his address over to me (will be posting that out Friday) if by the weekend No.2&3 on the list have not sent their addresses then next in line will get them.

If you want adding to the list just copy and paste the latest list into the thread then add your name to it, I will try and get a few more sets done over the weekend.

Dan


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Dan, name added 

1. Mcfreedom
2. WingedBeast1968
3. peegee355
4. Graveyard
5. _shaun_
6. Hdutoit
7. amgreen 
8. D4V3_GTR 
9. as5606


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*discs*

1. Mcfreedom
2. WingedBeast1968
3. peegee355
4. Graveyard
5. _shaun_
6. Hdutoit
7. amgreen 
8. D4V3_GTR 
9. as5606
10. extremelimo


----------



## Ringmuren (May 21, 2013)

Im very interested myself. 
problem is that im a swede but il cover all charges ofc. 

1. Mcfreedom
2. WingedBeast1968
3. peegee355
4. Graveyard
5. _shaun_
6. Hdutoit
7. amgreen
8. D4V3_GTR
9. as5606
10. extremelimo
11. Ringmuren


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

I have removed Mcfreedom from the list as his set is packed and ready to be sent out tomorrow. 


1. WingedBeast1968
2. peegee355
3. Graveyard
4. _shaun_
5. Hdutoit
6. amgreen
7. D4V3_GTR
8. as5606
9. extremelimo
10. Ringmuren 

I still have 3 sets ready to go and will give the first 3 on the list till the weekend to send their addresses, I will also get some more sets done over the weekend so early next week I might be able to clear the list.

Dan


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. WingedBeast1968
2. peegee355
3. Graveyard
4. _shaun_
5. Hdutoit
6. amgreen
7. D4V3_GTR
8. as5606
9. extremelimo
10. Ringmuren 
11. u116371


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

1. WingedBeast1968
2. peegee355
3. Graveyard
4. _shaun_
5. Hdutoit
6. amgreen
7. D4V3_GTR
8. as5606
9. extremelimo
10. Ringmuren 
11. u116371
12. MisterS3

Happy to pay cost and time. Thanks


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Removing myself as a member close by as agreed to lend me his copy!

1. WingedBeast1968
2. peegee355
3. Graveyard
4. Hdutoit
5 amgreen
6. D4V3_GTR
7. as5606
8. extremelimo
9. Ringmuren 
10. u116371
11. MisterS3


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Done mine and not sure about anyone else but routing is now worse than it was. No updates to Shell stations (still loves those gone out of business ones) and keeps wanting to take me off motorway and straight back on again!

Never did that before update and looks like logic is screwed up. Gets you there ok but skips GPS 20 metres left as well. Nothing else wrong with it but preferred old one really! Is that just me (probably I know).


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

> 1. WingedBeast1968
> 2. peegee355
> 3. Graveyard
> 4. Hdutoit
> ...


Adding myself to the list if I may. Realised today I was driving along a road that wasn't being shown on the Nav and it's been there a good few years now


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

To tell the truth the update don't make that much difference, the road leading to where I live finally showed up but others still haven't even though they have been there for a few years at least and it still shows some shell garages that have not been around for ages.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm at no.1!!!! Never been first before. Does that mean they're in the post?
:chuckle:


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

paul__k said:


> Don't think I would want to leave the car ticking over for 4 hours.


Its easy enough, just make sure u have a full tank and go for a long drive, i did mine when travelling down to Litchfield from Hull, total time about 2 hours.....ish.

1 think i have noticed, is that although my previously saved adresses are still present, they bring up the wrong location, being out by as much as a couple of niles. Anyone else had issues like this?


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't need to leave it running wasting petrol, as I have said on this thread, charge up the battery, connect your CTEK charger to it and do the update. 

Details early in this very long thread....


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello? :wavey:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Is it possible that some of the issues described by Rog and Alex are due to the original disc being copied and corrupted or am I talking out of my ass again?

Mine seems to work fine (thanks honda pilot), but I'll do some testing over the next few days. My discs have been sent to and received by car killer :smokin:


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Well to be honest it isn't the best satnav anyway, before I done my update it didn't have roads that were there and listed garages that were shut down a long time ago.


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

PM sent to WingedBearst who is next in line I believe. Will get them off ASAP now I am back.

Seemed to work quite well in Europe with the new update but like was mentioned it's at best an average SatNav although I do like the Michelin Star restaurant option you now cansearch for!!!

Thanks again Dan.

Chris.


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Disks posted to Wingedbeast.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

They just arrived. Will get on with it tonight.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

That's all done. Great community spirit going on here!! 

Who needs these next?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

2. peegee355
3. Graveyard
4. Hdutoit
5 amgreen
6. D4V3_GTR
7. as5606
8. extremelimo
9. Ringmuren 
10. u116371
11. MisterS3
12. Neanderthal

???


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

PM'd PeeGee for an address. Quiet init!


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

As peegee is gonna get wingedbeasts set can Hdutoit pm me your address please.

Graveyard your set is packed and will be sent out tomorrow fella so I have removed you from the list.


1. peegee355
2. Hdutoit
3 amgreen
4. D4V3_GTR
5. as5606
6. extremelimo
7. Ringmuren 
8. u116371
9. MisterS3
10. Neanderthal


Dan


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Neanderthal as we are both attending the CAT training day I will bring you a set along then mate.

Dan


----------



## McFreedom (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Dan + Guys

I received my discs and updates worked perfectly . Really pleased mate.

Who ever is next on the list, can you PM me your address and I will post them on to you

Top GTR forum member Dan. Can't thank you enough for the huge money saving. If ever you need anything I would be happy to return the favour


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Someone should set up a "Justgiving" page so a charity can benefit from all this Piracy 

Mook


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Given up waiting for addresses now so I am sending out sets to as5606 and extremelimo as they are the only members to send me theirs. 

I still have 2 sets here so the first 2 to send their addresses will get them, I have removed as5606 and extremelimo from the list.

1. peegee355
2. Hdutoit
3 amgreen
4. D4V3_GTR
5. Ringmuren 
6. u116371
7. MisterS3
8. Neanderthal

Dan


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*discs*

Thank you very much, Im away Mon till Fri but will load next weekend and then forward them on
:thumbsup:


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Ringmuren yours is packed and ready to go so I have removed your name from the list


1. peegee355
2. Hdutoit
3 amgreen
4. D4V3_GTR
5. u116371
6. MisterS3
7. Neanderthal


----------



## Ringmuren (May 21, 2013)

Sweet ty.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Please add me to this list.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

robsm said:


> Please add me to this list.


As stated above mate first come first served now as I have given up on waiting for the next in line to send their address. I have one more set ready to go that has not been claimed so if you get your address to me first its yours.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Does this update work on any NISSAN sat nav, or just GTR? 

I have a JDM 3.6 Murano. The GPS works because it puts 'dots' where driven on MFD, but there are no maps because 'off' the japan map, plus its all in Japanese. 

Maybe update would allow switch to English plus maps I could use?

DaveG


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

ATCO said:


> Does this update work on any NISSAN sat nav, or just GTR?
> 
> I have a JDM 3.6 Murano. The GPS works because it puts 'dots' where driven on MFD, but there are no maps because 'off' the japan map, plus its all in Japanese.
> 
> ...


From what a can see it works on the following models

COMPATIBILITY NISSAN
G-TR (from 2009)
370Z (from 2009)
X-TRAIL (from 2009 to 2012)
MURANO (from 2009)
PATHFINDER (from 2009)
NAVARA (from 2009)

COMPATIBILITY INFINITI
EX 2010, 2011, 2012 
FX 2010, 2011, 2012 
G Coupe 2010, 2011, 2012 
G Sedan 2010, 2011, 2012 
G Convertible 2010, 2011, 2012 
M 2011, 2012 
QX56 2011, 2012

but you will have to confirm yourself.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Last set has gone to u116371.

Dan


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Wish I'd have read this thread earlier! Dammit. Never mind, I'm only number 7 on the list now. Dan, you could have brought me a copy on Saturday at Millbrook doh!


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Neanderthal said:


> Wish I'd have read this thread earlier! Dammit. Never mind, I'm only number 7 on the list now. Dan, you could have brought me a copy on Saturday at Millbrook doh!


If you look at post 362 (I think) I did say that, so I have a set saved to bring to you on Saturday fella.

Dan


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Set on its way to peegee335 tomorrow.


----------



## peegee355 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks WingedBest1968. DVD's received, loaded and sent onto Amgreen


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

How could i missed this?  I need a set too how shall i take it from here to get me an set of this europeen disc´s?

Regards


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Nothing? Not a singel one can send me an copy of this set in here?

/Cheers


----------



## Ringmuren (May 21, 2013)

Thx Dan! 
Recived disks friday installed last night. 

Seems BCNR33GT-R is a swede to so il send him the disks next and he send them out to next guy on the list. 
Hope this is alright. 

/regards
Ringmuren



honda_pilot said:


> Ringmuren yours is packed and ready to go so I have removed your name from the list
> 
> 
> 1. peegee355
> ...


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*discs*

received and loaded, awesome. who do I send to please. What a great service:thumbsup:


----------



## amgreen (Nov 12, 2012)

received from peegee355 on Friday - cheers. GT-R is in for detailing from tomorrow for a week, sorry for delaying the process, will download when I get the car back and send them on.


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Ringmuren disappeared over here, Can i get an new spot in list pls?!

Cheers


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Hdutoit your copy will be sent out tomorrow 1st class recorded, sorry for the delay fella had a busy weekend.

Can you please pass the set on after you have finished as I have made about 30 sets and they don't seem to be making the rounds as well as they could.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

honda_pilot said:


> Hdutoit your copy will be sent out tomorrow 1st class recorded, sorry for the delay fella had a busy weekend.
> 
> Can you please pass the set on after you have finished as I have made about 30 sets and they don't seem to be making the rounds as well as they could.
> 
> ...


Dan,

Can you make me a set aswell? no one reply at all here in thread 

Pm me and we can take it from there


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

BCNR33GT-R said:


> Dan,
> 
> Can you make me a set aswell? no one reply at all here in thread
> 
> Pm me and we can take it from there


I'm here  waiting in line.


----------



## amgreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Update done and discs forwarded to D4V3_GTR.

Thanks chaps!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> Done mine and not sure about anyone else but routing is now worse than it was. No updates to Shell stations (still loves those gone out of business ones) and keeps wanting to take me off motorway and straight back on again!
> 
> Never did that before update and looks like logic is screwed up. Gets you there ok but skips GPS 20 metres left as well. Nothing else wrong with it but preferred old one really! Is that just me (probably I know).


Anyone else had these issues as well?


----------



## Ringmuren (May 21, 2013)

finally got my thumb out of my ass* and package is sent out to BCNR33GT-R since he is a swede to. 

*(Work) insane weeks at work.. 

Regards
Ringmuren


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

honda_pilot said:


> Can you please pass the set on after you have finished as I have made about 30 sets and they don't seem to be making the rounds as well as they could.


I'll be done with mine in the next few days - I've had to wait as my car is in for an MFD replacement under warranty today and I didn't want to install the updates only to find I'd have to do it again on the new unit!


----------



## Hdutoit (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi D4V3_GTR,

Can you please send me your physical address so I can send you the Satnav DVD set!

Regards
Harry


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*discs*

I sent mine to ROBSM have not heard if he had them, if hes forwarded them? what happened mate?


----------



## D4V3_GTR (Apr 18, 2012)

*Received mine!*

Hi Harry, Please send the set to the next person on the list, as I recently received a set from Andy.

Many thanks Guys


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*Huge thanks to Dan*

I would like to just thank Dan publicly for helping me out.

I had the first 2 sets of 2012 update discs very kindly sent to me by SupraSanj.

I sent a set to Adamantium and kept the other to update at the end of the year after 2 trips to France.

Last Sunday I went out for the last time before SORN ing the car for the Winter.

I forgot about the hassle Adamantium had installing the update, putting it down to battery issues,so tried to install my set.

After 7 failed attempts to install the Application disc, I finally got it to work.

I should have left it there but oh no, put disc 1 in and stopped after 3 minutes and simply wouldn't install.

This locks up the sat Nav screen and I couldn't clear it.

Check mate.

Sent a PM to Dan (Honda Pilot) and received the discs in a couple of days.

Install done in the garage over a couple of hours on a battery charger with no hassle.

Sanj was very kind in sending out the first kit and couldn't have tried harder so big thanks to him.

Sad that the discs must have had slight blips in the burning process.

Dan sorted this issue out for me (and many others on here) and I hope I can do something in return for him in the future.

Dan, to do this at no profit is exceptional, to do it this many times at your own cost is unbelieveable.

I thank you for your generosity, you are a true Gent. I hope I see you at sometime in the future and can repay the kindness.

Very Best Regards, Satan. 

The first person to PM me with their name and address will get the discs supplied by Dan passed to them, obviously FOC.

Satan.


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Satan,
Sorry to hear you had issues, checked my master set and they look good. I sent those out and they worked, however it doesn't take much to make them unreliable, some minor scratches is all it took, fixed them when I got them back. 
Glad Dan was able to help, it's good to see a forum work as well as this one does, with everyone being so supportive 

Sanjay


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

hi all, how do i tell if i have the latest one, the guy i bought my car from said he had updated it, it says 11-12 i think when i look at sat nav version, it gives speed cam alerts, but im sure it has issues, it shows the same split screen data no matter what i choose... can anyone help with this? thanks


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Supra_Sanj said:


> Hi Satan,
> Sorry to hear you had issues, checked my master set and they look good. I sent those out and they worked, however it doesn't take much to make them unreliable, some minor scratches is all it took, fixed them when I got them back.
> Glad Dan was able to help, it's good to see a forum work as well as this one does, with everyone being so supportive
> 
> Sanjay


Sanjay

No problem mate, you were very kind to offer and it was appreciated. I have had issues copying discs from time to time with no obvious reason.

All fixed now and seems to boot and find routes far faster than before. Shame about the loss of French cameras though :bawling:


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

can anyone give me any info on finding out if i have the latest version please?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Jason. Bit vague as I'm not sitting in the car but. Go to settings for Sat Nav and drill down through the menu and there is a page where the version comes up. 

If your still stuck I'll have a detailed look tonight. 


Satan


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

thanks satan, i found it, saying 11-12 what is the latest one?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Will have a look tomorrow. I think you have the latest though as I have just updated mine with the 2012 discs.


----------



## Donmalaga (Oct 15, 2013)

*Would these work on a jap import*

Hi, 

I have come across these disc from Nissan on ebay but was wondering if these discs would update a Jap import (everything is Japanese) but hoping it should be compatible - i've got HDD navigation system.. 

I know this is a GTR forum but my Nissan Elgrand (2008) can do with a gradual conversion.. 

also on the look out for a nissan consult III or IV cable to borrow - i've bought the software off flee bay but need to program a new key fob (j25\m25)...

Highly appreciate any help 

Thanks
DM


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

I found the dvds in my car, they say x9.0 europe 2012 is this the latest one that everyone has or there is a newer one.

thanks


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

D4V3_GTR said:


> Hi Harry, Please send the set to the next person on the list, as I recently received a set from Andy.
> 
> Many thanks Guys


Just sent Harry a PM.

Ta


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

jason4656 said:


> I found the dvds in my car, they say x9.0 europe 2012 is this the latest one that everyone has or there is a newer one.
> 
> thanks


Hi Jason. Yes mate they are the latest and the ones I have just used to update mine. 

Haven't heard of anything newer yet, been out since about March this year I think. 

Satan


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

I've finished with my set of DVDs - who's next on the list?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Does this update do a 59 sat nav car ?


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

ChuckUK said:


> Does this update do a 59 sat nav car ?


Yep that's what mine is


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll be done tomorrow. Who is after me?


----------



## Hooligan (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm next in the queue )


----------



## Hooligan (Dec 8, 2013)

Guys, does anyone have the satnav dvd's to share? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks to Supra_Sanj for lending me his discs to complete the update:bowdown1: (in my own time:banned


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Could I add my name to the list happy to buy a set of discs if needed to update the 10-11 maps in my 370


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Deankenny has my current set of discs, I understand Ushers99 might want them next, if not then they are available.


----------



## shazada (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi guys, does this set work on the 2009 model? I thought that model can only be updated through the HDD.

If so who do I need to PM?


----------



## PaulAlex (Dec 14, 2011)

Presuming that the discs update the MY2010, how can I be added to the list? I'm in Hertfordshire if anyone local has them....

Many thanks in advance,

Paul.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

PaulAlex said:


> Presuming that the discs update the MY2010, how can I be added to the list? I'm in Hertfordshire if anyone local has them....
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> Paul.


Fella there are about 30 sets of these disks about as I sent most of them out. I only live just outside Hitchin, where abouts are you?

Dan


----------



## PaulAlex (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm near Hemel Hempstead, but always up for a road-trip if there's a GT-R improvement at the other end.....


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

More than happy to meet you half way sometime and drop you a set of disks off as long as you pass them on after?


----------



## shazada (Dec 15, 2013)

I live a bit further away: Amsterdam The Netherlands .

Can someone send a set here? Thanks.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

shazada said:


> I live a bit further away: Amsterdam The Netherlands .
> 
> Can someone send a set here? Thanks.


I have to look for the set I downloaded, if found I'll let you know ...

Ben

PS You have a satnav version I presume?


----------



## shazada (Dec 15, 2013)

Booooh said:


> I have to look for the set I downloaded, if found I'll let you know ...
> 
> Ben
> 
> PS You have a satnav version I presume?


Yep , I'll send you a pm.


----------



## PaulAlex (Dec 14, 2011)

honda_pilot said:


> More than happy to meet you half way sometime and drop you a set of disks off as long as you pass them on after?


That'd be cool - am very happy to do that and supply to next person on the list. I'm really busy this week but will drop you a PM to sort something out...

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Excellent guide @Supra_Sanj.

Just to add, I cut my own set of DVDs and loaded without issue, I was able to eject a DVD mid-load and turn off the car returning later (overnight, mid-DVD, left in or ejected) without issue. I only tried this in the map load NOT the initial software update.
You can't get to any of the MFD functions until the loads are fully finished, just listen to the radio.

If anyone wants the DVDs I cut, I'm in North Hampshire, just drop me a PM



Supra_Sanj said:


> Background
> 
> One of my questions I had when I started this was:
> Does the car switch off power when in ACC mode, after a period of time ?
> ...


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks 

I have a set of discs doing the round at the moment....ushers99 has set he could pass on.


----------



## Paul_59 (Oct 22, 2011)

honda_pilot said:


> Anything gps related for any system google gpsunderground


Thanks for reminding me of this site.

Very useful resource for information on satnav both standalone e.g Tom Tom and integrated e.g GT-R

"backup copies" available


----------



## bodge (Jan 20, 2010)

Can I and my name to the list please. ... I live Iin Gloucestershire. ..


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

bodge said:


> Can I and my name to the list please. ... I live Iin Gloucestershire. ..


I left a set at Lichfield a few weeks ago, ask them if they still have them.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

i have got a set gathering dust!!!!!will send to whoever wants them


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Any chance I could borrow some disks? Down in Cornwall. Thanks


----------



## Paul_59 (Oct 22, 2011)

PM me details if you want a copy of discs posting


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Paul_59 said:


> PM me details if you want a copy of discs posting


:thumbsup:


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Does this 2012 nav update, still retain the speed camera alerts & road speed limits etc?


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Does this 2012 nav update, still retain the speed camera alerts & road speed limits etc?


Yes it still keeps all that


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

GTR gilo said:


> Yes it still keeps all that


Thanks.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Does this 2012 nav update, still retain the speed camera alerts & road speed limits etc?


the French cameras are removed


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

goRt said:


> the French cameras are removed


Are the French cameras on the MY10 nav?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Are the French cameras on the MY10 nav?


yes as long as you don't take this update


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

goRt said:


> yes as long as you don't take this update


Bugger...I might wait until I get back then!!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

goRt said:


> the French cameras are removed


And German.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Satan said:


> And German.


I'm definitely not updating then :chuckle:


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

If you're worried about cameras...get camsam app for your phone. Best app for 99p ever!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

tinimark said:


> If you're worried about cameras...get camsam app for your phone. Best app for 99p ever!


I've searched for this and can't find it. Any pointers on what I'm doing wrong please?

Satan


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Satan said:


> I've searched for this and can't find it. Any pointers on what I'm doing wrong please?
> 
> Satan


Just checked, seems it's not available on apple App Store.
But there are other apps on there that do the same thing. Just search for speed camera and choose the one with the most/best rating.

I expect they mostly pull info from a common database anyway.

You want one with the ability to report mobile speed traps and with lots of other users.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

CamerAlert is my favourite


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> CamerAlert is my favourite


Going by the reviews....that APP looks good!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Cameralert is frickin awesome.

Have reviewed it a few times on this forum in the past. Well worth purchasing the database subscription.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Cameralert is frickin awesome.
> 
> Have reviewed it a few times on this forum in the past. Well worth purchasing the database subscription.



Thanks for the that... I'll be downloading the APP to run on my iPhone 5s :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul_59 (Oct 22, 2011)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Thanks for the that... I'll be downloading the APP to run on my iPhone 5s :thumbsup:


Your comment regarding downloading camera app reminded me that regular updates to point of interest data, including safety camera information is the main feature that I miss with integrated Sat nav.

I have often thought that the Tom Tom downloadable database feature would significantly enhance usefulness of our integrated sat nav.

This led me to thinking if it would be possible to work out the data file format for speed limit / safety camera data on our Navteq system to enable conversion of this data from another system e.g Tom Tom that receives more frequent updates.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

is it worth doing this update on a MY11 car? is it just the maps that get updated or are there adiitional features?

Simon


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone still got them and want to pass on a set for a consideration? I can collect if anyone close to Gerrards Cross. Will pass on too.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

I think I may still have a set somewhere if nobody else chirps in with a set in their hand


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a set, would need to send them but PM me if you want them.

Matt


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd be interested in a copy...Happy to help with any costs etc.

Let me know

Cheers
Louie


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

looks like we have a new list brewing 

that is oldbob, me and firestarter... anyone else?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

anyone got anything newer?


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Cameralert is frickin awesome.
> 
> Have reviewed it a few times on this forum in the past. Well worth purchasing the database subscription.


Don't these apps require data roaming?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

If I can get these up as a torrent somewhere, could people download them?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I could


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone who's answered with a solution.
Neanderthal has very kindly offered to send them to me to just look at them and then agreed I forward them on. Once I've looked at them I'll PM and send them to Firestarter. If Simonh isn't serviced by a torrent download I'd ask Firestarter to forward them on to him etc.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Tin said:


> anyone got anything newer?


No newer maps out ATM :-(


----------



## mulechild (Aug 12, 2014)

Johnny G said:


> If I can get these up as a torrent somewhere, could people download them?


I realise I'm a newbie, but that would be great, mine seems to be a on x1


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

OldBob said:


> Thanks everyone who's answered with a solution.
> Neanderthal has very kindly offered to send them to me to just look at them and then agreed I forward them on. Once I've looked at them I'll PM and send them to Firestarter. If Simonh isn't serviced by a torrent download I'd ask Firestarter to forward them on to him etc.


Happy to send on to Simonh if and when received. Is this just a case of popping in the discs to update the current s/w version?

Cheers

Louie


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Donbona said:


> Don't these apps require data roaming?


What do you mean by data roaming? I think of roaming as being outside the UK. I'm not sure the pocketgpsworld data base (now sold to and operated by tomtom) extends outside the UK.

Even if it did, the ap can be configured to use data or not, depending on whether or not you want to see the location of the camera. You can set it to show map always, in the vicinity of a camera, or never. Since I don't care where the camera is in relation to the road, I never show maps - it therefore never uses data. It simply relies on the gps co-ordinates which are downloaded each time you update the maps within range of your wifi or using not a lot of 3G/4G data.

In short, no it doesn't require data on the move if you don't care about the camera's position relative your position.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> Happy to send on to Simonh if and when received. Is this just a case of popping in the discs to update the current s/w version?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Louie


Thanks to Neanderthal I looked at the disks today whilst on a two hour drive lol.
Sent a PM to Firestarter.


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Cheers Bob:bowdown1:

PM sent with address and I will forward on to the next recipient once I too have "looked" at the discs!!

Cheers

Louie


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

I too have now "looked" at the Discs
Simon I think you also need to look at them?

PM me with ya details and I can send on

Cheers

Louie


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Cheers louie - PM Sent


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I notice when it's hot the sat nav can be pretty slow when selecting destinations or routes. Did anyone find this update (from 09/10 software) speeded their system up?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Who needs these next, I had a good long look at them


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

If there isn't a list running then yes please. Will pm you my address.

Thanks
Mart


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

I would like to have a 'look' at these when they are available. Who should I pm my address to?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Could I please get on this as well when they are free? I'm assuming I need to PM my address to someone


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeh I'd be interested as well


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I have received the disks but havent been able to look at them yet. I need to sort out battery charging before I can do it, but will get my act together so I have thoroughly check them over and send them on for additional peer check. That said, there must be hundreds of these doing the rounds now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Seriously, you guys are physically sending disks around, what's next, someone wanna borrow my cassette deck?
Haha, come on, it's software, just dl it already (I'm sure you're in breach of license either way)...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I think you need to load the disk into the car to make the update. Not sure you can plug in a usb


----------



## CarlL (Aug 17, 2008)

Can I have a 'look' too please?
Who do I need to PM?

Carl


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have pm'd mart as I'd like to look at the discs but yet to get a response, boy is busy


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Stealth - still not managed to read them - if your ok to wait then I will try and sort one weekend and then send off to you - if anyone else has copies ready to send then it looks like there are people waiting


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah a all good buddy, wasn't a punt, just assumed you were mega busy..... You can send them to me today if you like and I can post them back when I've had a read, the girl needs some reading as got a long drive on Friday


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> I think you need to load the disk into the car to make the update. Not sure you can plug in a usb


Is it not possible for the owner to 'back them up' as an ISO, just in case you loose or accidentally scratch your disc? Then you can burn yourself a new disk should something terrible happen.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Could do with a read once available please


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Any movement on these yet chaps?


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just picked up my 2009 GT-R today (second hand) and I was wondering if this update will also work for my model (Europe/Netherlands)

If I go to the website from Nissan and choose map update it gives me this:
Connect Premium (X9) - Europa 2012

however at compatabliity it says:
GTR (bouwjaar na 2010)

I wouldn't want my software to go corrupt first week I have it


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just picked up my 2009 GT-R today (second hand) and I was wondering if this update will also work for my model (Europe/Netherlands)
> 
> ...


Works for European models (not USA or JDM)


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

So is there a set of dvd's still floating around, or can I get the software through another way.

I'll check what my current OS version is


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

I'd love to get to have a look at the disks too please. Can someone PM me if they have them available?

I'm in Hertfordshire and willing to come to you if that helps.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

There are some disks about but they are not really floating anywhere, become stuck I think somewhere as I'm still waiting as well.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

There must have been hundreds of disks backed up so not sure where they got to. I have a set and have now got myself sorted with a ctek charger so should shortly be able to have a good look at them. I would recommend that those that are waiting create a revived list in order of who asked first.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

gtr mart said:


> There must have been hundreds of disks backed up so not sure where they got to. I have a set and have now got myself sorted with a ctek charger so should shortly be able to have a good look at them. I would recommend that those that are waiting create a revived list in order of who asked first.


eeeeeeexcellent!!

If anyone else has any disks they are keeping really quiet about it sadly


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> I would recommend that those that are waiting create a revived list in order of who asked first.


Looks to me like the current list is:

1. Kenco
2. Stealth69
3. Silver R
4. CarlL
5. maxkirk
6. Viper®
7. Rainman

No offence intended if anybody has been missed!

Any chance of some movement on them or making a copy gtr mart? Looks like you've had them for 6 weeks and whilst we all appreciate you're busy, it's not really in the spirit of 'the system' to sit on them indefinitely


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

by the looks of it, the spirit of the system is to take them and never pass them on. I will get it sorted as soon as I can.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

i also would like a go at these

cheers


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

It seemed to work well back at the beginning when this thread was a bit more active - I received my set and passed it on - but it seems people are hanging onto them now as you say.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi would I need to update mine too?? Ire like to lend a disk and I'll post back recorded Del of course. Thanks


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

dominic1 said:


> i also would like a go at these
> 
> cheers





evogeof said:


> Hi would I need to update mine too?? Ire like to lend a disk and I'll post back recorded Del of course. Thanks


Maybe copy the list and add your names to keep it clear (I did the original list to sort the mess out months ago, then - I didn't have a GT-R at the time!)


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

updates happening as we speak.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

goRt said:


> Maybe copy the list and add your names to keep it clear (I did the original list to sort the mess out months ago, then - I didn't have a GT-R at the time!)


sorry for acting thick but is there a list that is looking for the updates at the moment???


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

i have a set...first pm gets them but need to be posted back to me thanks guys


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

will post as soon as possible


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

evogeof said:


> sorry for acting thick but is there a list that is looking for the updates at the moment???


Yes, someone just created a list and you replied me too


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

OK, all read and understood. Ready to send on. (sorry for the delay)

List looks like this:

1. Kenco
2. Stealth69
3. Silver R
4. CarlL
5. maxkirk
6. Viper®
7. Rainman
8. evogeof

Looks like another set of disks is available too. Doesn't look like kenco has been online for much of October. Stealth69, PM me your address and I will forward onto you for review. 

Cheers
Mart


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

PM Sent chap, thank you


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

I had a VW Polo, and I could get the RNS maps through usenet or torrents, was a bit of a hussle getting CDRWIN to work on Win7, but worked at the end.

Is this software not floating around the interwebz somewhere ?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> I had a VW Polo, and I could get the RNS maps through usenet or torrents, was a bit of a hussle getting CDRWIN to work on Win7, but worked at the end.
> 
> Is this software not floating around the interwebz somewhere ?


Of course it is, underground ;-)


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Of course you can digitally download or copy or torrent or whatever....and there may be other sets about. Most dont want to nor need to f about with gigabytes of data from disks and create ISO files! Etc etc thats for the computer literate and geeky (no offence).Just look at them as soon as you get them then shift on and its easy.
Thx to all who initiated and have progresed them
Cmon chaps forum community spirit eh?


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

But I am a computer geek 

I'll wait for the disks and pass them on. Team spirit.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

If they arrive before this weekend I will get them posted out to the next person on Monday as I am a fast reader....... and it will keep me occupied on my travels this weekend


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

i seem to have been missed of the list 

cheers


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

dominic1 said:


> i seem to have been missed of the list
> 
> cheers


That's gotta be disappointing!!! 

1. Kenco
2. Stealth69
3. Silver R
4. CarlL
5. maxkirk
6. Viper®
7. Rainman
8. evogeof
9. Dominic1


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

If your names not on the list, your not coming in 

cheers for the add, the update will stop me having to say "speed camera" in a camp voice


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

dominic1 said:


> If your names not on the list, your not coming in
> 
> cheers for the add, the update will stop me having to say "speed camera" in a camp voice


LMFAO...... and I thought it was just me that did that!!!!


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

i even do it in the wifes S3 she says "shut up " quite a lot, i dont know if thats aimed at me in general though


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

I just checked my map and software verisons

09-10 map no1
X1E52001
92-06000485

Looks like a very old version 2 me


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> I just checked my map and software verisons
> 
> 09-10 map no1
> X1E52001
> ...


There are only 2 versions, the version you have and the version this thread is about. Navtec has not released updated maps


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Well do I feel stupid now


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

can i be part of this please..i haven't read all the posts but if it involves me getting a map update i'd be interested..woody


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

swoody123 said:


> can i be part of this please..i haven't read all the posts but if it involves me getting a map update i'd be interested..woody


Im sure you can see the theme here..... Copy the previous list and add your name to it sunshine


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

1. Kenco
2. Stealth69
3. Silver R
4. CarlL
5. maxkirk
6. Viper®
7. Rainman
8. evogeof
9. Dominic1
10 swoody123


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

How much progress have we made here chaps?

Any names that can be wiped from the list as yet?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Mine is getting update this weekend and then going off to the person below me  

Leaving the car running for 2hrs has proved an issue this week as I've not sat still that long.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Stealth69 said:


> Mine is getting update this weekend and then going off to the person below me
> 
> Leaving the car running for 2hrs has proved an issue this week as I've not sat still that long.


Leaving the car running for 2 hours is a PITA

Can it update while you're driving?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Guys you don't need to have your car running for 2 hrs just connect a battery charger and leave the ignition on its a piece of pi££ I did mine last Friday. Turn your Bluetooth connection off and loads first disk and follow instructions then followed by 4 further disks. It's really easy.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

swoody123 said:


> 1. Kenco
> 2. Stealth69
> 3. Silver R
> 4. CarlL
> ...


Taken my name off the list I did mine.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

From my earlier post, this does NOT have to be done in one go, you load the software in one go, the maps can be interrupted at any point.
You just cannot access the MFD functions until complete


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Ahhhhh I thought the First DVD got done so it updates the firmware/software for the MFD which I have done, then I thought the maps had to be done in one big hit.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

I just noticed today that my GPS position was not correct driving to a customer. It was off by like a kilometre or 2.
Anyone have had this before ?
Still have the 2009 maps + software


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Viper® said:


> I just noticed today that my GPS position was not correct driving to a customer. It was off by like a kilometre or 2.
> Anyone have had this before ?
> Still have the 2009 maps + software


On most nav systems there's a facility to move the cursor to your accurate current location if it's out. I would assume there's the same facility on the GTR system.

Should only need setting once then it will be accurate in future


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

maxkirk said:


> On most nav systems there's a facility to move the cursor to your accurate current location if it's out. I would assume there's the same facility on the GTR system.
> 
> Should only need setting once then it will be accurate in future


Yeah but it worked fine the day before. It just suddenly kept moving in the wrong direction, like it lost it's gps signal. Weather was fine though.


----------



## G-sport (Jul 24, 2001)

Just added myself to the list 
1. Kenco
2. Stealth69
3. Silver R
4. CarlL
5. maxkirk
6. Viper®
7. Rainman
8. Dominic1
9. swoody123
10. G-sport


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Silver-r discs going out tomorrow sunshine! 

You can leave he car in acc in the garage to do it, I left mine in acc for the full upload time and she started first time


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Navteq has released the 2015 version of x9, available now for €399!
I'll stick with Waze through Bluetooth whilst listening to planet rock.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

goRt said:


> Navteq has released the 2015 version of x9, available now for ***8364;399!
> I'll stick with Waze through Bluetooth whilst listening to planet rock.


£170 each if we go halves ....... Or more ;-)

Would love update as the 2012 (and firmware) wasn't the best and still missing lots of roads which were built a while ago (yes new section of A1 I mean you).


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

About £15 each for 20 forum members?

Am I going to have to say it? 

Satan


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I just found £15 down the back of my sofa and would be more than happy to contribute it to such a worthy cause such as to allow someone to go and purchase an update


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

ide be in


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

+1 for me


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

+1 it's £339 on Nissan UK's page, anyone get a decent discount?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok. Let's check the best price and I'll get it done. 

Think Honda Pilot (Dan) and Supra Sanj deserve a free update for all the effort they put in on the last update. 

Dan. What is the cost of making 5 back up discs please as my computer isn't the best and I'm more Cow&Gates than Bill Gates? Lol

Satan


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

I guess waiting a few weeks will yield online versions if you know where to look!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

goRt said:


> I guess waiting a few weeks will yield online versions if you know where to look!


Keep your eyes peeled for one then and I suspect you should run a backup of them just in case the Internet breaks and they need to restore it from
Somewhere


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

i have the old navigation software too and this all sounds very tempting.

if you buy the original map update from nissan the speeding camera's are included... because thats not quite clear to me.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> Keep your eyes peeled for one then and I suspect you should run a backup of them just in case the Internet breaks and they need to restore it from
> Somewhere


I also think it prudent to send a few copies to other people ;-)


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm also in. I'm from the Netherlands though, not from the UK


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

i would also spend 15 quid to help the cause


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

goRt said:


> I also think it prudent to send a few copies to other people ;-)


Can never be too safe


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

GT-R - 2009 - Connect Premium (X9) - Europa 2015 -

It's 399 in euro's.
Can't seem to find the map update on the Nissan.co.uk website.

Is it certain this update will work on the old 2009 navigation systems. I thought the X9 wasn't even compatible with the US cars navigation (v8.7 max).
They also renamed navteq maps Nissan Connect to Nissan Here or something.
Same shit different name ?


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> OK, all read and understood. Ready to send on. (sorry for the delay)
> 
> List looks like this:
> 
> ...


Sorry folks, not been around much, would still very much like to 'look' at the discs, or be involved in obtaining the updated version. Please let me know who has the discs & I'll PM my address?

Thanks


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Viper® said:


> GT-R - 2009 - Connect Premium (X9) - Europa 2015 -
> 
> It's 399 in euro's.
> Can't seem to find the map update on the Nissan.co.uk website.
> ...


That link comes up @ 179 Euros at the moment?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

s2gtr said:


> That link comes up @ 179 Euros at the moment?


Good find


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Satan said:


> Ok. Let's check the best price and I'll get it done.
> 
> Think Honda Pilot (Dan) and Supra Sanj deserve a free update for all the effort they put in on the last update.
> 
> ...


Very kind offer, I am happy to contribute, please add me to your list and I can help with Discs as well


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

s2gtr said:


> That link comes up @ 179 Euros at the moment?


They definitely changed it since I looked at the page. I know for sure it said 399 euro's. Also the image on the in the box tab showed the old Europe 2012 DVD.

I guess that was old information, looks like the software is only 179 euro's :runaway:


----------



## G-sport (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm happy to chip in for the latest version too


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## davidm (Jun 5, 2013)

Add me to the list as well. Happy to contribute.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> GT-R - 2009 - Connect Premium (X9) - Europa 2015 -
> 
> It's 399 in euro's.
> Can't seem to find the map update on the Nissan.co.uk website.
> ...


OK so these €179 discs require a serial number form the NAV, will they be locked to the one car?
The previous source for the 2012 discs hasn't been active for ~8 months (that may be because there's no new material in that time)
€179 is about £145 is someone going to organise the pledges in here and take a punt (I'm on the phone at the moment, happy to do it later if people agree to the risk of not being able to pass the disc round)
Alternatively wait for these to become available elsewhere???


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

goRt said:


> OK so these €179 discs require a serial number form the NAV, will they be locked to the one car?


I can't see how that's possible. The car contains a DVD disc reader, not a writer. So there wouldn't be a way the car or the system could write to the disc what ID has been used.
And it's not like the car goes online to activate the serial like Microsoft does...


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> I can't see how that's possible. The car contains a DVD disc reader, not a writer. So there wouldn't be a way the car or the system could write to the disc what ID has been used.
> And it's not like the car goes online to activate the serial like Microsoft does...


The disc may contain the serial number of the nav unit and the load routine will only load a valid serial the previous version could have a good key inserted.
I see the risks as:
1 they don't send the disc or a working version
2. The disc only loads on one nav and subsequent users have issues
3. I pay the full price and everyone else benefits


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

3. Is a no go and not fair on you!! 

I'm still happy to contribute and pay a share. 

It would be a pain in the arse for Nissan to code every disk per car, so would assume this is going to work. The other alternative is that there are now a couple of different Satnav units in the market I. E. The my14 has a different firmware requirement or something in it? Dunno lol


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Update, an open version is expected from the original source before the end of the month, I'll keep my eyes open and update when I have news.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

goRt said:


> Update, an open version is expected from the original source before the end of the month, I'll keep my eyes open and update when I have news.


That's good news, thanks for the update. 

Keep us posted. 

Satan


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

The clever guys have loaded the maps but are unable to get past the request for a unique code, the hunt continues. :-(


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Booooooooo


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

I've got a set of 2012 maps if anyone wants to look at them - I'll be at Silverstone watching today or will post to the next person on the list tomorrow.


----------



## dzuser (Mar 19, 2012)

goRt said:


> The clever guys have loaded the maps but are unable to get past the request for a unique code, the hunt continues. :-(


You never know the unique code may not be so unique! or the code could be generated by a simple equation


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

We can but hope, whatever happened to people chipping in for the purchase? 
Did the set of discs you received work at all fit or did they just fail while asking for a code?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

CelticWebs said:


> We can but hope, whatever happened to people chipping in for the purchase?
> Did the set of discs you received work at all fit or did they just fail while asking for a code?


It didn't move forward as it looked like we had a zero cost option.
The current position is the other person's nav doesn't function pending a valid code.
I guess a few people need to purchase discs and then the algorithm can be reverse engineered. I'll leave it with them - if we bought a set of discs tufted only work for the single registered car.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

OK, I now have to hand the 2015 firmware and map disks.
THESE DO NOT WORK AS THEY REQUIRE AN ACTIVATION CODE, if anyone wants to try then PM me and I'll arrange to upload.

Things to try:
Can the new maps be loaded on the old firmware without issue
Can the old maps be loaded when the activation code is requested (after the load of the 4th map disk!!!)
Can the new firmware run the 2012 maps

I might try, but I use Waze and not the built in nav


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't suppose you know anything about the car these disks were issued for by chance? Some smart arse might know what the activation code is based on and create some sort of key-gen?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

upload the firmware disk and I'll try that out for you


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> Don't suppose you know anything about the car these disks were issued for by chance? Some smart arse might know what the activation code is based on and create some sort of key-gen?


That's what we're hoping for, some smart arse to come along and make this work for us


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> upload the firmware disk and I'll try that out for you


I'll pm you the torrent in a few mins


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

goRt said:


> I'll pm you the torrent in a few mins


Me too please. I'll take a look. I haven't done the 2012 upgrade yet. So may try to image the hard disk then manipulate the files and put back. Just need the time.


----------



## dzuser (Mar 19, 2012)

Stealth69 said:


> Don't suppose you know anything about the car these disks were issued for by chance? Some smart arse might know what the activation code is based on and create some sort of key-gen?


Do we know the length, configuration (alpha numeric) of the code and if there is a restriction on the number of attempts you have?

Would like to get a look at the image if possible.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

dzuser said:


> Do we know the length, configuration (alpha numeric) of the code and if there is a restriction on the number of attempts you have?
> 
> Would like to get a look at the image if possible.


I don't have a valid code, pm me your email address and I'll send over details

Thanks


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Have found a keygen, need to find out what nissan use to generate the code.....: if it's the serial number of the Nav unit it's worth trying this tool


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> Have found a keygen, need to find out what nissan use to generate the code.....: if it's the serial number of the Nav unit it's worth trying this tool


Do you want to point me to it please
Thanks


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Pm'd buddy


----------



## dzuser (Mar 19, 2012)

Stealth69 said:


> Have found a keygen, need to find out what nissan use to generate the code.....: if it's the serial number of the Nav unit it's worth trying this tool



Well it would appear the code is generated from the Unit ID

Instructions of how to locate the Unit ID:
navigation.com/is-bin/intershop.static/WFS/Navteq-Site/Navteq/-/documents/Nissan/HitachiManuals/Hitachi-findid-en.pdf


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> Have found a keygen, need to find out what nissan use to generate the code.....: if it's the serial number of the Nav unit it's worth trying this tool





dzuser said:


> Well it would appear the code is generated from the Unit ID
> 
> Instructions of how to locate the Unit ID:
> navigation.com/is-bin/intershop.static/WFS/Navteq-Site/Navteq/-/documents/Nissan/HitachiManuals/Hitachi-findid-en.pdf


OK, not good news.
The keygen provides 12 digits where the unit requests 16 digits.
I have tried this on various firmware version without any change.
The firmware version can be updated to the new version without issue (I don't notice any obvious cosmetic changes), but loading the maps isn't possible yet.

If someone has a [very] friendly NHPC we could get several data points or enter random guesses - I'm not doing it on my car :-(

Other clever ideas welcome.


----------



## dzuser (Mar 19, 2012)

goRt said:


> OK, not good news.
> The keygen provides 12 digits where the unit requests 16 digits.
> I have tried this on various firmware version without any change.
> The firmware version can be updated to the new version without issue (I don't notice any obvious cosmetic changes), but loading the maps isn't possible yet.
> ...


Does anyone know if you're limited to a set number of attempts when entering the code?

Also does anyone know if the previous 2012 release required a code?
Was it 12 or 16 digits?
If 16; anyone able to provide a code that worked for the 2012 update (May act as a point of reference / provide some hints)!


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

dzuser said:


> Does anyone know if you're limited to a set number of attempts when entering the code?
> 
> Also does anyone know if the previous 2012 release required a code?
> Was it 12 or 16 digits?
> If 16; anyone able to provide a code that worked for the 2012 update (May act as a point of reference / provide some hints)!


No idea on the count hence not trying it.

The 2012 version we have never requested a code


----------



## dzuser (Mar 19, 2012)

goRt said:


> No idea on the count hence not trying it.
> 
> The 2012 version we have never requested a code


If the Firmware can be updated separately; there is a slim chance that it might be possible to boot with the old 2012 (first) disc, but then use the 2015 map discs (disc 2, 3,etc) to update the maps?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

dzuser said:


> If the Firmware can be updated separately; there is a slim chance that it might be possible to boot with the old 2012 (first) disc, but then use the 2015 map discs (disc 2, 3,etc) to update the maps?


That's what I tried.
Firmware and maps are separate.

Maps will not load on any version of firmware I've tried without a valid code.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

goRt said:


> That's what I tried.
> Firmware and maps are separate.
> 
> Maps will not load on any version of firmware I've tried without a valid code.


Did you change the files in the iso? Or try different discs as is?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

misters3 said:


> Did you change the files in the iso? Or try different discs as is?


There's no obvious file to change on the iso (the first of the 4 map DVDs contains the map loading code) as I suspect the date contains md5 checks.
Happy for you to download and apply some magic.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

goRt said:


> There's no obvious file to change on the iso (the first of the 4 map DVDs contains the map loading code) as I suspect the date contains md5 checks.
> Happy for you to download and apply some magic.


Cool. Just so i and others know what to do or not . I'm still waiting for download to complete!.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

misters3 said:


> Cool. Just so i and others know what to do or not . I'm still waiting for download to complete!.


Give it time I live in the country.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

goRt said:


> Give it time I live in the country.


No worries. I actually thought it was me.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

goRt said:


> I'll pm you the torrent in a few mins


Will only the firmware update disk update the onboard software to a newer one.
Is there some kind of changelog ?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> Will only the firmware update disk update the onboard software to a newer one.
> Is there some kind of changelog ?


Yes, firmware and maps / nav ate separate.
No change log but I notice speed volume increase is more aggressive


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

goRt said:


> Yes, firmware and maps / nav ate separate.
> No change log but I notice speed volume increase is more aggressive


Did you still have the iso online ?

I'm eager to update to see if the system performance is any better.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> Did you still have the iso online ?
> 
> I'm eager to update to see if the system performance is any better.


Yes, pm me an email address and I'll send the .torrent
Those who have it should continue to seed for the good of us all ;-)


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

goRt said:


> Yes, pm me an email address and I'll send the .torrent
> Those who have it should continue to seed for the good of us all ;-)


I've left mine seeding :wavey:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Mine was too unless the machine has powered down LOL


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Stealth69 said:


> Mine was too unless the machine has powered down LOL


NAS FTW


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

goRt said:


> Yes, pm me an email address and I'll send the .torrent
> Those who have it should continue to seed for the good of us all ;-)


Send

There's no way I can brick my car doing the update right


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

misters3 said:


> NAS FTW


yeeeeeaaahhh kinda lost mine in my divorce would you believe LOL


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

misters3 said:


> NAS FTW


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> Send
> 
> There's no way I can brick my car doing the update right


Never underestimate other's stupidity!

No one had tried inputting random codes (that I'm aware of), you're welcome to be first.

NAS ftw too


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Stealth69 said:


> yeeeeeaaahhh kinda lost mine in my divorce would you believe LOL


If she's anything like my ex - she'll be using it as a doorstop, not having a clue what it is!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

misters3 said:


> If she's anything like my ex - she'll be using it as a doorstop, not having a clue what it is!


She claims to know but I've never seen it on lol


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Well given that I wasted dammn near 10quid posting to silver R only to have them returned because he couldn't be arsed to collect them can you send me your address Carl L and I will get these disks off to you to have a nose


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

goRt said:


> Never underestimate other's stupidity!
> 
> No one had tried inputting random codes (that I'm aware of), you're welcome to be first.
> 
> NAS ftw too


Finished the download some time ago.
Burned the system DVD and updated the system 2 days ago.
Update took around 10 min.

However I see no changes what so ever :nervous:

Bluetooth was still paired. Navigation function seems a bit faster.
So instead of dead slow it's now only painfully slow.

Haven't bottered with the map dvd's cause of the missing code.
Would still be happy with the 2012 maps either way. Mine are now from 2009 which are so old they think Arnheim is part of Germany


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Viper pm me your address then sunshine as Carl hasn't pm'd ME and you are clearly the more active of those on the list


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> Viper pm me your address then sunshine as Carl hasn't pm'd ME and you are clearly the more active of those on the list


Can't remember if I send a message already. Certainly can't find it in my pm send box, I thought I'd send it.

I probably didn't check the box save a send copy :runaway:


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

Does anyone know what the list looks like at present?

Phil


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Rainman said:


> Does anyone know what the list looks like at present?
> 
> Phil


I believe it looks like this:

1. Kenco - MIA
2. Stealth69 - Ready to send on to Viper
3. Silver R - MIA
4. CarlL - MIA
5. maxkirk - been missed but ordered 2015 update in any case
6. Viper® - About to receive the discs
7. Rainman - Looks like you're next!
8. evogeof - Already had use of a second set of discs I believe


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

maxkirk said:


> I believe it looks like this:
> 
> 1. Kenco - MIA
> 2. Stealth69 - Ready to send on to Viper
> ...


Hi chaps, if there's a benefit to having the update for a MY11 I wouldn't mind getting my hands on them at some stage.

Happy to turn them around to the next on the list between 24-48 hours next day signed for etc.

Many thanks.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I had them and they should now be on their way to Viper as we speak.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Btw, I just noticed in the MFD manual that there is a Comfort & Conv settings

http://www.nissanusa.com/content/dam/nissan/pdf/techpubs/gt-r/2010/2010-GTR-MultiFD.pdf

Chapter 7-7

It says The displayed items vary depending on the
equipped options.

I've got a black edition but my menu is missing this option... ?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> Btw, I just noticed in the MFD manual that there is a Comfort & Conv settings
> 
> http://www.nissanusa.com/content/dam/nissan/pdf/techpubs/gt-r/2010/2010-GTR-MultiFD.pdf
> 
> ...


That's the American manual!


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Damn Americans, getting all the good stuff


----------



## G-sport (Jul 24, 2001)

maxkirk said:


> I believe it looks like this:
> 
> 1. Kenco - MIA
> 2. Stealth69 - Ready to send on to Viper
> ...


1. Kenco
2. Stealth69
3. Silver R
4. CarlL
5. maxkirk
6. Viper®
7. Rainman
8. Dominic1
9. swoody123
10. G-sport

Where are we currently ?


----------



## bodge (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi can I put my name on the list please. .


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Maybe someone shot down the mail pigeon









Haven't seen anything yet


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Chaps, I think I put myself on the list last year...


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

I need to unsubscribe myself from this thread as my OCD tendencies keep bringing me back to make lists:

1. Kenco - MIA
2. Stealth69 - Sent on to Viper
3. Silver R - MIA
4. CarlL - MIA
5. Viper® - Awaiting receipt from Stealth69
6. Rainman
7. DonnyMac
8. G-Sport
9. bodge


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

maxkirk said:


> I need to unsubscribe myself from this thread as my OCD tendencies keep bringing me back to make lists:
> 
> 1. Kenco - MIA
> 2. Stealth69 - Sent on to Viper
> ...


I'm ready just as soon as someone PM's me.

Phil


----------



## bdl99 (Jul 18, 2010)

Would someone please be willing to share an image of the first disc of the latest map updates? I want to compare firmware levels to the varies ones I have already.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Someone send me a email with a torrent link earlier, can't remember though. I'll check for you later.

Still haven't seen any disks yet


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

How much actually is the 2015 official disk set?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Viper® said:


> Maybe someone shot down the mail pigeon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tasted great


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

CelticWebs said:


> How much actually is the 2015 official disk set?


£149

Nissan Navigation Update Site


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Not totally exorbitant then, just more expensive than a few blanks discs,

Probably the cheapest item available form Nissan for a GTR lol


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CelticWebs said:


> Not totally exorbitant then, just more expensive than a few blanks discs,
> 
> Probably the cheapest item available form Nissan for a GTR lol


+1 - that's actually a lot less than i was expecting


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CelticWebs said:


> Not totally exorbitant then, just more expensive than a few blanks discs,
> 
> Probably the cheapest item available form Nissan for a GTR lol


+1 I'd actually say it's pretty reasonable all things considered!

The only thing I note is the maps are from Q4/2013 though. So basically a year out of date when they publish them. But i think if come June (when i'm off to Le Man) if there isn't an update i will get this.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

misters3 said:


> +1 - that's actually a lot less than i was expecting


Same here! I was expecting something daft seeing as so many people wanted copies!


----------



## bdl99 (Jul 18, 2010)

bdl99 said:


> Would someone please be willing to share an image of the first disc of the latest map updates? I want to compare firmware levels to the varies ones I have already.


Just to clarify I only want the firmware that comes on the first disk and wasn't looking for the maps themselves. However, it appears we already have the firmware on these disks, so I don't need the disc anymore.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

bdl99 said:


> Just to clarify I only want the firmware that comes on the first disk and wasn't looking for the maps themselves. However, it appears we already have the firmware on these disks, so I don't need the disc anymore.


I sent you a Google message last night with the details!

The firmware is new


----------



## bdl99 (Jul 18, 2010)

goRt said:


> I sent you a Google message last night with the details!
> 
> The firmware is new


I didn't receive anything, can you PM with what email address it was sent to?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone know what the improvements with the firmware actually are? Is it just smoother or are there actually new features now ?


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

CelticWebs said:


> Anyone know what the improvements with the firmware actually are? Is it just smoother or are there actually new features now ?


No idea

Haven't been able to find any changelog either. As far as I know they could easily just have changed the software firmware version and changed nothing haha :chuckle:

I think the fact that the Nav update is only 149 pounds is because it's a general map update for navigation systems used in multiple vehicles from Nissan.
Probably to much work to justify for GTR owners to shelf out 499 pounds or so in comparison to other vehicle owners.

I've asked my dealer about the update, he said it would be available around februari this year. Paying 150 for a map update for a second hand car which cost me 40k pounds is somewhat plausible in my opinion.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Viper® said:


> No idea
> 
> Haven't been able to find any changelog either. As far as I know they could easily just have changed the software firmware version and changed nothing haha :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Not if you think that stand alone navs with the same data are less than a ton. 
Also the far better waze is free. 

20-30 is reasonable; price of the car doesn't give us any more roads ;-) 

This nav unit is available in other cars too


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Sold my GT-R & found a set of these lying around, is anyone still waiting for them?

5 X Discs X9.0 Europe 2012

Dave.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

I am, but think there are a few chaps ahead of me in the queue.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Can we have the latest list please, so that I can send these out?
Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Originally Posted by maxkirk View Post 
I need to unsubscribe myself from this thread as my OCD tendencies keep bringing me back to make lists:

1. Kenco - MIA
2. Stealth69 - Sent on to Viper
3. Silver R - MIA
4. CarlL - MIA
5. Viper® - Awaiting receipt from Stealth69
6. Rainman
7. DonnyMac
8. G-Sport
9. bodge

I think

I've been sick for almost a week. Haven't seen any disks from Stealth btw. I'm not sure if he've sent them out. Status unknown.


----------



## G-sport (Jul 24, 2001)

What's happening with these disks? I did think I'd still be waiting since adding myself in November ! Looks like I've been moved further down the list too. I think I just might buy the latest discs and be done with it.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Well I'm getting to that point as well. It's only like 180 euro's. I mean I wanted to see what the 2012 maps looked like, but I think I'll be ordering the 2015 tonight.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Where do we order from? Anybody know if there are any new features in the latest release?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Viper® said:


> Well I'm getting to that point as well. It's only like 180 euro's. I mean I wanted to see what the 2012 maps looked like, but I think I'll be ordering the 2015 tonight.


The 2015 release only have map data from Q4 2013.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

GT-R - 2009

You have to enter your Unit-id though, can be found in the navigation menu under map update.

Maps are indeed from late 2013. But since waiting for 2012 would probably mean I'll be 86 by then and too old to drive I'll take a leap of faith and order the 2013. In the end, what's 180 euro's, pretty cheap actually when you think about it, while 2 new windscreen wipers will set you back 128 euro's


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Look what just came in today


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

*Navteq discs*

I have a set of 5 Navteq maps X9.0 Europe 2012 KE28899E9X12 ENB X0D

Who is next in the queue? Let me know & I will get them posted out?

Kind regards,

Dave:wavey:


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

list was

1. Kenco - MIA
2. Stealth69 - Sent on to Viper
3. Silver R - MIA
4. CarlL - MIA
5. Viper® - Awaiting receipt from Stealth69
6. Rainman
7. DonnyMac
8. G-Sport
9. bodge

I have the 2014 maps now so I'm out


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm around if the other chap doesn't pop up.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

PM me your address & I will post them out to you Not on here as much these days. Driving an RS6

You can then pass them on

Dave.




DonnyMac said:


> I'm around if the other chap doesn't pop up.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

RS6 is sexy too.
Was looking for a RS3 once.

New once's got the 5 cylinder with Quattro  sweet


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 18, 2015)

Are these discs still floating around? My nav could really do with an update


----------



## Jozsi (May 13, 2016)

Anybody willing to "send" it over to Eastern Europe? I'd be grateful! (PM)


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Viper[emoji768 said:


> ;3688265]list was
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How did you get the 14 maps viper? Did you purchase them?


----------



## bodge (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm. still on the list if discs still around...


----------



## Jozsi (May 13, 2016)

Jozsi said:


> Anybody willing to "send" it over to Eastern Europe? I'd be grateful! (PM)


I received a set of discs via a pigeon, if anyone is interested.

I'm also fiddling with the 2015 maps like "clever guy". @goRt, a little brainstorming with your "clever guys" might benefit us all.


----------



## monkichi (Sep 28, 2013)

Who has the discs? I have USA R35 and i need European maps.  
I would like to update, but i dont know if it works for USA car. 
I dont want to buy them and then throw away because it was not working. 
Can anyone give me european maps? Any version, it can be old too.


----------



## Imaohw (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I'm unfortunately not a GTR owner but i have another nissan model equiped with the same Xanavi X9 GPS.
I did download the european update dvd and took a pick at the licence verification code.

I thought I have it right but after others tried it appears not to work :-/

By reading this thread I've seen Stealth69 found a key-gen ~2 years ago that was generating a 12 digit number instead of the 16 expected digits.
Stealth69 and goRt were wondering how to use it.
Those 12 chars make perfect sense to me and I'd be really curious to get my hands on this key-gen.

The other option being to get 2 valid unit id/licence code for the same map update version so that I can try to spot the issue on my side.

So if somebody has this key-gen or valid unit id/licence code (and associated map update version). Please PM me or reply on this thread 

Thanks.


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Whats the latest update??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ditto I need an update


----------



## Imaohw (Jul 25, 2016)

From the nissan navigation website the latest versions are:
*Nort America:*
- "NISSAN NAVIGATION SYSTEM X9 DVD YEAR 2016 FOR U.S. AND CANADA"

*Europe:*
- "CONNECT PREMIUM 3 (X9) - EUROPE V4" (* Map data collected by HERE at the Q4/14.)

So Europe still has that same old version.
It would be interesting to check if the North American system update is applicable to a European car..


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I think early cars only can have up to 2013 software


----------



## Imaohw (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, the latest X9 EUROPE dvd I downloaded (KE28899E9X14) has those timestamps for the system update:
*X1EG2001:* 2014/08/20-14:36:39
*X2EC2001:* 2014/08/20-14:54:36
*X3E52005:* 2014/05/29-16:02:28
Those are most likely the main APP build dates.


----------



## ExEvoMan (Jan 9, 2016)

Are the disks still doing the rounds?
Can I have a copy please?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ExEvoMan said:


> Are the disks still doing the rounds?
> Can I have a copy please?


me too


----------



## Imaohw (Jul 25, 2016)

There's a torrent available.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Imaohw said:


> There's a torrent available.


that link wont work?!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

how do yo get around the PIN code?


----------



## Imaohw (Jul 25, 2016)

You can install the system update without installing the map update. The activation code is only required for the map update.
There should soon be a way to generate an activation code from your unit id (for the map update) but not yet.


----------



## ExEvoMan (Jan 9, 2016)

Sadly the system update didn't work for my 59 plate car...
Initial I got "Program data cannot be written \ Please eject disk" screen,
now on reboot I get the GT-R boot animation then it's stuck on "Now preparing loading \ Please wait a moment" screen.

Any ideas - magic key sequence to restore factory ROM?


----------



## Imaohw (Jul 25, 2016)

Hmm, I'm not aware of any magic sequence key for that.

There are quite a few reports of people successfully updating their system with that dvd image on other forums, but not especially on a GTR.. On my side I don't have a European car so I have to confess I didn't try this dvd.

Let's maybe first check what went wrong during the update.
Can you double check the dvd you've burned matches the iso image? (you can use a tool such as ImgBurn > Verify Disc > ..). I'm thinking of a scenario where the application image would be corrupted.

I'm not sure what is the system doing when displaying "Now preparing loading \ Please wait a moment". Hopefully if you insert a clean dvd it'll just pick it up and restart the update.. Or the system may just be doing some kind of hdd health check and this could take some time..
What happens if you actually "wait a moment" like.. 1h, does the car do anything else? 

By the way, is the car still driveable? It's simply your entertainment system that's down?


----------



## ExEvoMan (Jan 9, 2016)

ExEvoMan said:


> Sadly the system update didn't work for my 59 plate car...
> Initial I got "Program data cannot be written \ Please eject disk" screen,
> now on reboot I get the GT-R boot animation then it's stuck on "Now preparing loading \ Please wait a moment" screen.
> 
> Any ideas - magic key sequence to restore factory ROM?


Good News - It work today...

Left the system alone for a good 90 mins, but nothing changed. So I tried the same DVD again and this time it did the update in around 15 mins. The only difference between the failed update and the working one is that the engine was running when it worked - if that makes any difference.


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

ExEvoMan said:


> Good News - It work today...


Good to know as I'm about to do the system update too. It sounds like you were able to retry the update so the Nav system wasn't completely screwed the first time round?


----------



## ExEvoMan (Jan 9, 2016)

slapshot said:


> Good to know as I'm about to do the system update too. It sounds like you were able to retry the update so the Nav system wasn't completely screwed the first time round?


No, the nav system WAS (almost) completely screwed -- it was stuck at a safe-mode recovery type screen.


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

The System Update process worked fine for me just now using the DVD image from the above torrent magnet link. About 15 minutes to complete during which the nav screen warns you not to "change the ignition position".

I wonder what changes the new system software gives us. I can't see anything obvious. Perhaps my wife's iPhone 6 will play music tracks in the car now?


----------



## mcacuk (Jan 18, 2014)

Can confirm I have just done the system update x9 Connect 2015 and no problems on a DBA 2011. Anybody know of a map keygen?


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Pleased to say the 2015 system update now allows my 2011 GT-R to stream music from the iPhone 6.


----------



## asdfghhgfdsa (Nov 18, 2016)

Please, Has someone a torrent of the latest version?

Europe:
- "CONNECT PREMIUM 3 (X9) - EUROPE V4"


Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Never had a problem streaming audio over Bluetooth. I think I updated to the 2012 maps in 2012 

iPhone 4/5/6 all work fine.


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

I wasn't using Bluetooth. The iPhone was directly attached via USB cable (as I believe audio quality is better). iPhone 6 didn't work before the 2015 firmware update but it does now.

I have the new(ish) map data but sadly it's encrypted to the serial number of individual head units.



WingedBeast1968 said:


> Never had a problem streaming audio over Bluetooth. I think I updated to the 2012 maps in 2012
> 
> iPhone 4/5/6 all work fine.


----------



## Bimble (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi All,

just adding myself to the list. who's currently got them?

1. Kenco - MIA
2. Stealth69 - Sent on to Viper
3. Silver R - MIA
4. CarlL - MIA
5. Viper® - Awaiting receipt from Stealth69
6. Rainman
7. DonnyMac
8. G-Sport
9. bodge
10. ExEvoMan
11. Bimble

Many Thanks!


----------



## asdfghhgfdsa (Nov 18, 2016)

slapshot said:


> I have the new(ish) map data but sadly it's encrypted to the serial number of individual head units.


Hi slapshot

Do you have the new maps ("CONNECT PREMIUM 3 (X9) - EUROPE V4")?

Is there a link where to get them? We would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## asdfghhgfdsa (Nov 18, 2016)

There is a new version : CONNECT PREMIUM (X9) - EUROPA V5

Nissan | MURANO | 2013 | HERE


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Am I right in saying that that release is 2014? Why are Nissan so slow with maps! Mate just updated his 2012 a6 Audi and it was a release for 2017 that's just been released.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Correct link

Looks like they've updated from Q4/14 to Q4/15  at £145+£5 delivery, crazy. 

Lastyear I purchased BMW 2016 maps, all on a usb with vin coded to the car for £75 from a BMW dealer.

I suppose the Nissan update, does include a software update too.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Anybody know what date the latest one was actually released? Be a real kick in the balls to buy it only to see another released in a month or something with the q4 2016 maps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

CelticWebs said:


> Anybody know what date the latest one was actually released? Be a real kick in the balls to buy it only to see another released in a month or something with the q4 2016 maps


Last time I looked before xmas, it was Q4/14, so they have updated it, but will buzz them tomorrow and find out, as I need to update my car too.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice one, let us know what they say please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

How new does the nav have to be to update it??


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

As far as I know it's for cars build in 2010 and upwards ...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Booooh said:


> As far as I know it's for cars build in 2010 and upwards ...


Yeah mines 2010 with Nav


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So whats the procedure to update, I notice it says a nav DVD is included so does that mean thats in the player all of the time?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

So, am I right in thinking the above is a software and map update for 2012 MY's too?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

dudersvr said:


> So whats the procedure to update, I notice it says a nav DVD is included so does that mean thats in the player all of the time?


No, there is a routine, whereby you put the 1st software disc in, update the nav software, then follow the instructions, inserting in each of the dvds one by one, they are then pretty much copied and stored onto the hard drive, so once completed, dvd's are not used.



CelticWebs said:


> Nice one, let us know what they say please


Contracted them, and HERE maps - who provide the service, said Nissan bring out one update per year, and its normally Janurary, and its just been done, hence these the most current version available.



dudersvr said:


> How new does the nav have to be to update it??


If you go into your settings, there is a nav version shown, anything less than Q4/2015, will need an update. 



Trev said:


> So, am I right in thinking the above is a software and map update for 2012 MY's too?


Yes, this update is for GTRs, aswell as Xtrails, Navara's anything that uses this generation of nav system.

I imagaine you can order just from the website given, or go to any Nissan dealer and order too, not just a NHPC.

Not sure if any of the Nissan dealers as forum traders here could do a groupbuy perhaps?


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

A dealer doing a group buy would make sense. While it's not a huge amount of money, £150 for maps is a little steep.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

CelticWebs said:


> A dealer doing a group buy would make sense. While it's not a huge amount of money, £150 for maps is a little steep.


I've pinged NissanRetail (forum sponsor) and message, lets see what they say. I'm not overly fussed, but yep £150 for maps that are just used once to update, is abit steep.

On newer BMWs now, they offer Over The Air map updates free for the cars under 3years old.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Would this still include speed camera warnings?

I ask as my wife 2014 Quasqai Tekna doesn't have this with her newer map.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Trev said:


> Would this still include speed camera warnings?
> 
> I ask as my wife 2014 Quasqai Tekna doesn't have this with her newer map.


When you click on the link, in further details, it says :

_Speed Camera Alerts covering 19 countries in Europe: Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Netherlands and United Kingdom_​


----------



## asdfghhgfdsa (Nov 18, 2016)

CelticWebs said:


> Am I right in saying that that release is 2014? Why are Nissan so slow with maps! Mate just updated his 2012 a6 Audi and it was a release for 2017 that's just been released.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is not quite correct: * Map data collected by HERE at the Q4/15.

But, yes, they are very slow


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

I've heard that the disc set isn't interchangeable anymore between cars, so everyone needs his/her own set to update, smart from Nissan, bad for us pirates  ...

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

That is correct! Each set of discs is locked to the serial Number of the saynav unit they were purchased for so I think the 2012 ones are the last of the shareable discs


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Stealth69 said:


> That is correct! Each set of discs is locked to the serial Number of the saynav unit they were purchased for so I think the 2012 ones are the last of the shareable discs


Thanks :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Channie (Jan 2, 2017)

Tin said:


> I've pinged NissanRetail (forum sponsor) and message, lets see what they say. I'm not overly fussed, but yep £150 for maps that are just used once to update, is abit steep.
> 
> On newer BMWs now, they offer Over The Air map updates free for the cars under 3years old.


Was there ever a reply about a group buy for maps or at least member discount?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

No, I contacted them and they said they needed the car to be at the dealership for the update to be done. Gave up as they clearly didn't know the process. Another example of _great_:tard: customer service


----------



## Austrougar (Sep 16, 2017)

I might be late to the party but is it still possible to get the discs for 2012? I still have the vanilla maps that came with the car in 2010. :/


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

I wouldn't bother with 2012, they're hideously out of date.


----------



## Austrougar (Sep 16, 2017)

Sure, but my bet is that it is still newer than the one from 2010.


----------



## DuncDriver (Mar 19, 2017)

Just updated mine, was annoyed at lack of bluetooth audio streaming from my iPhone (2009 car) and some basic errors in map data. Called Nissan who couldn't locate the part number for me to order, but were quite happy to tell me it would be a few hours labour to upgrade... no thanks.

Ordered online. First OS disc went through no issues and then the maps themselves took a couple of hours. I must have turned the ignition on and off 3 or 4 times as I was driving around, no issue at all, it just picked up where it left off.


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

DuncDriver said:


> Just updated mine ... the maps themselves took a couple of hours. I must have turned the ignition on and off 3 or 4 times as I was driving around, no issue at all, it just picked up where it left off.


Interesting. I wasn't brave enough to risk an ignition cut when I installed my map data. Good to know for the future so thanks for that.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

DuncDriver said:


> Just updated mine, was annoyed at lack of bluetooth audio streaming from my iPhone (2009 car) and some basic errors in map data. Called Nissan who couldn't locate the part number for me to order, but were quite happy to tell me it would be a few hours labour to upgrade... no thanks.
> 
> Ordered online. First OS disc went through no issues and then the maps themselves took a couple of hours. I must have turned the ignition on and off 3 or 4 times as I was driving around, no issue at all, it just picked up where it left off.


You find any real difference when you upgraded? Any changes to eth actual system that you can see? I know the maps will be newer but has it changed anything else?


----------



## DuncDriver (Mar 19, 2017)

CelticWebs said:


> You find any real difference when you upgraded? Any changes to eth actual system that you can see? I know the maps will be newer but has it changed anything else?


Not really noticed major changes (beyond the BT audio) the interface is certainly the same. Perhaps the way that navigation commands are confirmed audibly and visually is somewhat better but need to do a big journey really.

I've become immune to the 'ding ding' speed camera alerts on my TomTom which is usually in the car with me, so the speed camera DB updates when no route is programmed are actually useful.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

I’ve been toying with buying the newest ones, I’ve got the 2012 maps but debating getting the current ones. Guess the speed camera updates alone may be of use!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

The 2012 maps are hilarious now. They often show me to be in the middle of a large field when I'm actually on a newly constructed dual carriageway :tard:


----------



## mzeperx (May 12, 2018)

Anybody help me please, which is the most newest map at moment? Thank you!


----------

